# Vets coming out :(



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Tess is having the vet out tomorrow, she has started to bag up like she is pregnant  has lost quite a lot of muscle over her bum so the tail bone is more visible ( work load not changed, feed etc). She is still eating her hay and drinking normally so no change there. 

Bloody worried now we are hoping it is mastitis and she isn't pregnant ( we got her 8ish months ago) so if she was it would be about now it would start showing. She has always had a droopy belly from having lots of foals in the past so have not really seen much of a change in her belly. Just worried now, really want to find out what's up with the super cob who is never ill or broken down. 

pointless post needed to offload


----------



## Buds_mum (27 March 2013)

Hope your girly is ok. They are such a worry at times arent they  

Lots of vibes its something nice and simple!! xx


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Hope your girly is ok. They are such a worry at times arent they  

Lots of vibes its something nice and simple!! xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely, they are and on top of coursework my head is brimming with worries 

I have everything crossed it is simple 
x


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

Sounds like you are getting a bogof supercob...


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Sounds like you are getting a bogof supercob...
		
Click to expand...

can you expand please, i'm half asleep and whatever brain cells are working cannot suss that out


----------



## s4sugar (27 March 2013)

bogof = buy one get one free.

She is in foal.


----------



## Buds_mum (27 March 2013)

I think FW has suspicions to what may be arriving in your field shortly  baby tessy!!! Aww!! 
Would you be happy or is that nightmare situation?


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

I did just attempt to quote but  < that sums up my feelings at this moment i think we knew it's likely to be a foal. 
Just praying it's not, our land cannot support 2 of them so would have to stick her on livery, we have no experience with foals and i am afraid to say it will be unwanted  

Loved, do not get me wrong Loved but not wanted another horse bred for no reason


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			I think FW has suspicions to what may be arriving in your field shortly  baby tessy!!! Aww!! 
Would you be happy or is that nightmare situation?
		
Click to expand...

 See above comment,  idealy i do not want a foal on our hands will ruin our summer we had planned , have no experience with them, will need to move them to livery as at the mnoment field is like a swamp. I hate breeding without a reason, and this foal im sure i will grow to love and will probably end up keeping  but at the moment im in the "OH GOD" stage


----------



## Polos Mum (27 March 2013)

Good to get th vet to check, I'd be asking for preg check first.  We had a mare on our yard, covered and scanned in foal with twins, vet came out to squish one but on that scan both had been reabsorbed (common with twins) so back into work, started getting a little fat (maiden mare), feed cut, exercise upped.  Owner got vet out to double check and def not in foal. 
Next season vet came to inject her to bring her into season so she could be covered again - we were all suspicious so vet double double checked and she gave birth about 3 weeks later to a lovely health foal !!!!! 

She was a maiden mare and hardly showed at all.


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

Told you  Poor you  has it got worse since we last spoke?


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			Good to get th vet to check, I'd be asking for preg check first.  We had a mare on our yard, covered and scanned in foal with twins, vet came out to squish one but on that scan both had been reabsorbed (common with twins) so back into work, started getting a little fat (maiden mare), feed cut, exercise upped.  Owner got vet out to double check and def not in foal. 
Next season vet came to inject her to bring her into season so she could be covered again - we were all suspicious so vet double double checked and she gave birth about 3 weeks later to a lovely health foal !!!!! 

She was a maiden mare and hardly showed at all.
		
Click to expand...

He did say that will the first check he does , oh bloomin heck' Mum did say when she worked at the RS they had a mare who hardly gave any signs she was pregnant bought her from sales and a few weeks later out pops a foal 

I think we can plan and think ahead ( probably with a lot of wonderful people on here) advice we decide how to best look after Tess and mini T if she is pregnant


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			can you expand please, i'm half asleep and whatever brain cells are working cannot suss that out 

Click to expand...




s4sugar said:



			bogof = buy one get one free.

She is in foal.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I expect she will do all the hard work and you don't need to worry much


----------



## s4sugar (27 March 2013)

Many years ago I had a frantic call from someone who had been chucked off a livery yard as her mare was pregnant. They had purchased her from the sales and thought covered meant she was used to wearing a rug.

A foal will alter your plans but wouldn't it be easier to adapt home rather than use livery? Unless you have somewhere familiar with foals?


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

Thought you'd had her a year tho?




tessybear said:



 Oi you dont be puting that in my head :O :O we did wonder that when we frist got her but its been a year now and no foal... although a mini Tess would be cute ... 

Yes but she doesn't count because she always look impecibly clean on every photo on here i couldn't imagine her muddy beuatiful girl !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Told you  Poor you  has it got worse since we last spoke?
		
Click to expand...

  Yes they are now more swollen and sensative to touch  



FfionWinnie said:



			Yep. I expect she will do all the hard work and you don't need to worry much 

Click to expand...

This is going to sound extremely stupid but should we think about leaving her rug off ? will the *poo tube* bit that goes under her tail do damage to foal if she is pregnant and i dont know pops out before vet comes


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Many years ago I had a frantic call from someone who had been chucked off a livery yard as her mare was pregnant. They had purchased her from the sales and thought covered meant she was used to wearing a rug.
snort 

A foal will alter your plans but wouldn't it be easier to adapt home rather than use livery? Unless you have somewhere familiar with foals?
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Once its out feed the mare well.


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

s4sugar said:



			Many years ago I had a frantic call from someone who had been chucked off a livery yard as her mare was pregnant. They had purchased her from the sales and thought covered meant she was used to wearing a rug.

A foal will alter your plans but wouldn't it be easier to adapt home rather than use livery? Unless you have somewhere familiar with foals?
		
Click to expand...

 Yikes ! there is a yard up the road that breeds PRE horses, so could beg them if they could help and give advice they do livery, however we could keep at home just maybe get advice from place up road 



FfionWinnie said:



			Thought you'd had her a year tho?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite it is about 8.5ish months


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



  Yes they are now more swollen and sensative to touch  



This is going to sound extremely stupid but should we think about leaving her rug off ? will the *poo tube* bit that goes under her tail do damage to foal if she is pregnant and i dont know pops out before vet comes 

Click to expand...

You don't want a rug on an in foal mare incase the foal gets tangled in it, either on the way out or after its born.  As for taking it off just like that, is she clipped?


----------



## Nicnac (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Do you keep you horse on her own?  If so, the upside of a foal is that at least she'll have company 

Click to expand...


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			You don't want a rug an in foal mare incase the foal gets tangled in it, either on the way out or after its born.  As for taking it off just like that, is she clipped?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, so perhaps take that off tonight then, She isn't clipped but has lost her winter fluff im sure she would easily adapt though


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Do you keep you horse on her own?  If so, the upside of a foal is that at least she'll have company 

Click to expand...

In the field she is alone but has 2 gelding over the fence within touching groom etc.


----------



## rainer (27 March 2013)

Didn't want to read and run, all I can say is good luck if she is in foal and keep us all updated. 
Once u get over the shock u will probably start getting excited  I know I would be


----------



## Delicious_D (27 March 2013)

If they are sensitive to touch i would suspect maybe mastitis rather then infoal. You need a vet out today tbh as you need know what you are dealing with.


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

rainer said:



			Didn't want to read and run, all I can say is good luck if she is in foal and keep us all updated. 
Once u get over the shock u will probably start getting excited  I know I would be 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  I will do will post the news tomorrow after the vet has been  Oh i know i will do at the moment it's a bit to get your head around


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			If they are sensitive to touch i would suspect maybe mastitis rather then infoal. You need a vet out today tbh as you need know what you are dealing with.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really ? It might have been my hands were cold  poor Tess but she did lift her leg up slightly as a warning, Vet is booked for 9am tomorrow, shall ring mum later though and tell her the feedback off here


----------



## mynutmeg (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



  Yes they are now more swollen and sensative to touch  

This is going to sound extremely stupid but should we think about leaving her rug off ? will the *poo tube* bit that goes under her tail do damage to foal if she is pregnant and i dont know pops out before vet comes 

Click to expand...

Certainly sounds like a good chance she is and not far off foaling if she's loosing definaition over her rump.
Rugs wise you can keep her rug on, just take off the leg straps/fillett string as the foal can tangle in those.

I would highly recommend 'Your Mare's First Foal' by Jane Skepper and 'From Foal to Full Grown' by Janet Lorch / Bob Langrish and 'The Foaling Primer' by Cynthia Macfarland. The last one especially as it talks you through the things that can go wrong and how to deal with them while waiting for the vet.

If confirmed in foal then welcome to a steep learning curve 

Land wise certainly to start with you don't need extra land for the foal as it won't eat much grass at all so don't worry about livery from that point of view at least until the foal is a good few months old / at weaning.

Good luck


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			If they are sensitive to touch i would suspect maybe mastitis rather then infoal. You need a vet out today tbh as you need know what you are dealing with.
		
Click to expand...

Lol I can tell you being "in foal" hurts you there like HELL.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (27 March 2013)

Eek. 

If she is having a mini T then good luck and I'm sure once the shock where's off and you get the right advice and routine you will be fine.


My brother always wanted a foalie.


----------



## Polos Mum (27 March 2013)

If she's that close you might see wax form on the end of her teats - if she doens't have this 9am tomorrow is probably fine. 

If you've really no experience with foals it might be worth seeing what livery for a few weeks at a stud might be.  Especially with a BOGOF when you don't know the dates, you don't know the stallion (hence size of foal) nor has she had 'maternity' care. 

They will have a good sized foaling box, staff on hand 24/7 and plenty of experience! 

Hopefully it's something minor the vet can give antibiotics for - but worth planning ahead.


----------



## Gloi (27 March 2013)

It certainly sounds like you'll be getting a foal in the next few days.
Make sure your field and stable are safe for a baby.
I'm sure that you'll love it when it arrives even if it is a bit of a shock. 
Always presume that any mare bought from any slightly dubious place is in foal until proven otherwise!

Also... be very careful touching her udders when they are swollen before foaling. I did that to my normally quiet mare and got kicked so hard I thought I'd broken my leg.


----------



## s4sugar (27 March 2013)

Just remove any fillet strings or leg straps from her rugs as suddenly going rugless is asking for colic.
Asking the local stud for help sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Hexx (27 March 2013)

We had a BOGOF!  

My sister bought a mare from a dealer, and within 7 months there was an addition in the stable one morning!  Luckily it was a big box!  The YM used to work at a stud, so knew what to do as we were in shock.  It was a big change, but we coped.

The foal is now a strapping 12 year old and still with us!!

Looking forward to some news soon


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

Just a thought, older cows who have calves a lot can bag up months before they calve. I have no experience of mares who have foaled a lot, but the foal _may_ not be imminent... If there is one


----------



## AMW (27 March 2013)

its the loosening over the tailhead that makes me think she could be quite close to foaling if she is in foal (sounds like she is)
Good luck, any chance you can get in touch with her previous owners to find out who dad might be and when she was covered?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 March 2013)

Whilst a tessy foal would be lovely I can see why you wouldn't be thrilled, fingers crossed for you either way, if she is there are lots of knowledgable people on here to help, if she has had lots of foals then she will know herself what to do so don't stress too much but I'm sure your vet can advise and will be delighted to help you.

Also if she is please inform your insurance company if she is insured and explain situation as they can be a bit shirty if summat happens and they don't know about the pregnancy.


----------



## ester (27 March 2013)

ffion you'll know  do animals that aren't producing milk even get mastitis? I've only ever seen it in those lactating.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

ester said:



			ffion you'll know  do animals that aren't producing milk even get mastitis? I've only ever seen it in those lactating.
		
Click to expand...

Is not impossible but I would have said highly unlikely at this time of year. Flies can spread disease around and cause it in dry heifers for instance but cattle must be more prone to it than a horse, especially in winter. Also the losing weight over her back would be the clincher for me (ie that its not mastitis!).


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

I hate to say it but in your recent pictures I did think 'Jeez, she must be in foal' or at least had some in the past? But I didn't want to offend.... SQEEEEEEEEEEEE I know it's not ideal for you but I am selfishly hopoing we have a HHO bogof coming!


----------



## ester (27 March 2013)

thanks, hope you don't mind the small hi-jack OP


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Do you keep you horse on her own?  If so, the upside of a foal is that at least she'll have company 

Click to expand...

This! She will be much happier with company.

As for your land not supporting two, so long as you feed plenty of hay then there won't be a problem. Rather than spending money on livery, could you hardcore a section of your land to provide some hard standing? Do you have stables or a shelter?


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you, so perhaps take that off tonight then, She isn't clipped but has lost her winter fluff im sure she would easily adapt though 

Click to expand...

She probably has a month or two to go yet. The mare here bagged up four months before the birth. Look at her vulva. Is it droopy and relaxed? Or is it still tight?


----------



## Wagtail (27 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			If they are sensitive to touch i would suspect maybe mastitis rather then infoal. You need a vet out today tbh as you need know what you are dealing with.
		
Click to expand...

No, pregnant mares get very tender there. Mastitis is very rare outside of pregnancy and lactation.


----------



## amandap (27 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I agree. Once its out feed the mare well.
		
Click to expand...

She will need feeding now in my understanding. Get some experienced advice if she is in foal. This book might help you as well. http://www.amazon.co.uk/From-Foal-Full-grown-Janet-Lorch/dp/0715307223

If she is used to being on her own, I personally wouldn't introduce a new horse at this time. There might be sparks and she wont need the upset if she is in foal.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 March 2013)

amandap said:



			She will need feeding now in my understanding. Get some experienced advice if she is in foal. This book might help you as well. http://www.amazon.co.uk/From-Foal-Full-grown-Janet-Lorch/dp/0715307223

If she is used to being on her own, I personally wouldn't introduce a new horse at this time. There might be sparks and she wont need the upset if she is in foal.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but not _too_ well, you want it the right size to come out especially when she won't know when it's due.  Unless she is very thin, which I don't think she is, I wouldn't be ladelling the food in myself, but yes, seek expert advice, AMW on here would be a good person with practical experience and knowledge not book knowledge, to pm.


----------



## HaffiesRock (27 March 2013)

Very exciting! I will be watching this thread closely


----------



## Barney&Buzz (27 March 2013)

I can post you the book 'from foal to full grown' it was my bible this time last year. Pm me ur address if u want it?


----------



## ex racer rider (27 March 2013)

Good luck Hun and keep us informed


----------



## Jools2345 (27 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Rugs wise you can keep her rug on, just take off the leg straps/fillett string as the foal can tangle in those.
just take the rug off it is so much safer without a fillet string or legs straps you run the risk of the rug blowing over the mares head and spooking her, with the fillet string/leg straps left on as mention you run the risk of the foal getting caught up and injured

Land wise certainly to start with you don't need extra land for the foal as it won't eat much grass at all so don't worry about livery from that point of view at least until the foal is a good few months old / at weaning.

Good luck 

Click to expand...

good luck it should all be fine, don't move her know anyway as she will have built up anti-bodies to bugs in her environment and she will pass them to the foal, the foal wont eat much for a while the most important thing is safe fencing and extra hay for mum when you remove the rug


----------



## Natch (27 March 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			If she's that close you might see wax form on the end of her teats - if she doens't have this 9am tomorrow is probably fine. 

If you've really no experience with foals it might be worth seeing what livery for a few weeks at a stud might be.  Especially with a BOGOF when you don't know the dates, you don't know the stallion (hence size of foal) nor has she had 'maternity' care. 

They will have a good sized foaling box, staff on hand 24/7 and plenty of experience! 

Hopefully it's something minor the vet can give antibiotics for - but worth planning ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Just be aware that a mare needs to be in her foaling surroundings for a little while before birth in order to pass on the relevant antibodies to her foal in the colostrum (first bit of milk). I can't remember quite how long for, the vet will be able to help you with that, but if she were mine and about to drop I would try to see if I could possibly make her current facilities into an okay maternity suite 



ester said:



			ffion you'll know  do animals that aren't producing milk even get mastitis? I've only ever seen it in those lactating.
		
Click to expand...




FfionWinnie said:



			Is not impossible but I would have said highly unlikely at this time of year. Flies can spread disease around and cause it in dry heifers for instance but cattle must be more prone to it than a horse, especially in winter. Also the losing weight over her back would be the clincher for me (ie that its not mastitis!).
		
Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			No, pregnant mares get very tender there. Mastitis is very rare outside of pregnancy and lactation.
		
Click to expand...

I studied mastitis in detail (you know, for my useless equine science mickey mouse degree  ) but these flipping people got there before me, How rude!   But yeah, as I understand it mastitis is really uncommon in mares, and the few cases when it does happen are as a result of fly strike or durng pregnancy. In my inxpert opinion this mare is about to foal, so hope the vet comes out soon! 

All the best, and if you do end up with a foal we do of course need pictures


----------



## ester (27 March 2013)

sorry natch!


----------



## Tobiano (27 March 2013)

oh gosh!  Really hope all goes well with Tess.  Good luck .


----------



## doriangrey (27 March 2013)

Wow, how unexpected for you but exciting too.  If you watch her closely, you might be able to see the foal shifting about (if she is in foal).  Good luck anyway and I agree pictures are in order


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Thank you for all the replies each where extremely helpful and i can tell i will be running backwards and forwards between foal and HHO if there is one 
I am going to post some pictures of Tessy now tken about an hour ago, please do not slaughter me, it's our first mare and we have zero exerperience with foals really 

Here we go !
*topless shots* here are the boobies !











The belly 






And her usual peachy bum looking slimmer







excuse size and what angle they are at im hopeless at this


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

Do you have a side on pic from when you got her to now? There was one a week or so ago with you on her which made me say 'woooahhh'!


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Do you have a side on pic from when you got her to now? There was one a week or so ago with you on her which made me say 'woooahhh'!
		
Click to expand...

I will root through some now  

Oh blimey  i will try and fish that one out


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

It was one where she was kind of front/ side on and you were wearing a burgundy hoodie I think....


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Ok so with previous owner : 






And the one Billie is on about... i think? taken maybe a week or two ago ?


----------



## jennywren07 (27 March 2013)

My are had mastitis once without being in foal, it was in the summer though and we think caused by flies.

The vet had never seen it in a non lactating mare only read about it so guessing its very rare. Farmer went on for weeks about how he could have saved me a bill if id let him jab her with cow penicillin


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

Yup, that's the one that got me thinking  If anyone asked me if I thought she was in foal, from that pic, I would say yes.


----------



## monsterwillow (27 March 2013)

i would say yes you are getting a baby! although you have a few weeks or so to go judging by the udder  xx


----------



## Marydoll (27 March 2013)

Another who thinks you'll hear the clip clop of tiny hooves soon


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			i would say yes you are getting a baby! although you have a few weeks or so to go judging by the udder  xx
		
Click to expand...




Marydoll said:



			Another who thinks you'll hear the clip clop of tiny hooves soon
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin heck' m head is spinning at a million mph, feel like the boyfriend being told the girlfriend is pregnant  Denial is wearing off though


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Yup, that's the one that got me thinking  If anyone asked me if I thought she was in foal, from that pic, I would say yes.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of weekends back she had an odd lump sticking out her belly, put it down to the way she was stood  now thinking... maybe mini T popping out


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

I didn't want to be the meany when I thought it before. Thought I would get accused of calling her fat, I wondered if she had just had foals before maybe...


----------



## Barney&Buzz (27 March 2013)

Sorry sweet but if she's not in foal i'll eat my hat! and yes of course to your PM. Where abouts in the country are you? If near me I'd be happy to lend a hand when the time comes.


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I didn't want to be the meany when I thought it before. Thought I would get accused of calling her fat, I wondered if she had just had foals before maybe...
		
Click to expand...

Oh no don't get me wrong she could do with loosing some weight anyway but the belly is a different type of sag rather than fat , she has according to previous owner


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			A couple of weekends back she had an odd lump sticking out her belly, put it down to the way she was stood  now thinking... maybe mini T popping out 

Click to expand...

Good lord, that could have been a little hoof!  I am secretly jealous, we do have a stallion on the yard that I sometimes wish would get to Olive, I would never choose to breed as I wouldn't want to risk her but if it happened by accident.... Ho hum...


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Barney&Buzz said:



			Sorry sweet but if she's not in foal i'll eat my hat! and yes of course to your PM. Where abouts in the country are you? If near me I'd be happy to lend a hand when the time comes.
		
Click to expand...

My mother shall be in for a shock she is in total denial , we are Lincolnshire but closer to Peterborough way   I will defo need all the help we can get will be coming on here for advice all the time.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (27 March 2013)

Just to really reassure you.....I think you may have a new ponio soon  

Fingers crossed it all goes perfectly  

as you're not too excited about it yet; we'll all have do that bit for you  EEEEEEEEEK    excccciiiitiiingg    


Thankfully you have all the amazing HHO helpers for support and info  
Keep us all updated!!!


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Just to really reassure you.....I think you may have a new ponio soon  

Fingers crossed it all goes perfectly  

as you're not too excited about it yet; we'll all have do that bit for you  EEEEEEEEEK    excccciiiitiiingg    


Thankfully you have all the amazing HHO helpers for support and info  
Keep us all updated!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank you  

I am pooing myself now  do you think her 12X12 stable is big enough ? 


 i will be excited nearer the time once i have realised it's not make belief 

Oh i am so lucky to have you lot


----------



## Archangel (27 March 2013)

Very excited for you


----------



## AMW (27 March 2013)

definately looks like a foaly is cooking in there 
dont think you will have too long  to wait, any idea who dad might be


----------



## monsterwillow (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh thank you  

I am pooing myself now  do you think her 12X12 stable is big enough ? 


 i will be excited nearer the time once i have realised it's not make belief 

Oh i am so lucky to have you lot 

Click to expand...

its very exciting  what height is your mare? 12x12 should be fine she doesnt look massive x


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Good lord, that could have been a little hoof!  I am secretly jealous, we do have a stallion on the yard that I sometimes wish would get to Olive, I would never choose to breed as I wouldn't want to risk her but if it happened by accident.... Ho hum... 

Click to expand...

  you can take it  oh im cruel


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			Very excited for you 

Click to expand...

glad one of us is 



AMW said:



			definately looks like a foaly is cooking in there 
dont think you will have too long  to wait, any idea who dad might be
		
Click to expand...

oh dear , nope no idea !! old owner has failed to answer any e-mails or calls 



monsterwillow said:



			its very exciting  what height is your mare? 12x12 should be fine she doesnt look massive x
		
Click to expand...

She is 14.3ish ? just worried about EVERYTHING now


----------



## Buds_mum (27 March 2013)

Ahh she's beautiful, dibs on foaly ! Already told my mum we're taking a trip to Lincolnshire in a few months time  
So excited for you op. Make the most of it . Do you know who stallion may be?


----------



## Artful (27 March 2013)

This is exactly what happened to me twelve years ago!! Like you had zilch experience and this was my first horse!!  We got through it with lots of help from experienced friends so don't panic .  It was a serious learning curve but we learnt a hell of a lot and was great fun once we got used to the idea!


----------



## rainer (27 March 2013)

She is gorgeous!  I will be waiting with baited breath for updates in the morning after the vet has been!


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Ahh she's beautiful, dibs on foaly ! Already told my mum we're taking a trip to Lincolnshire in a few months time  
So excited for you op. Make the most of it . Do you know who stallion may be?
		
Click to expand...

heehee  thank you she is such a sweet girly  
No clue sadly  which limits our knowledge on how heigh foal would grow to be


----------



## Shysmum (27 March 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOO how exciting !!!!  I saw that photo too and did wonder - well spotted Billie ! 

The bottom line is that these cobs drop foals all the time without any help, and in the most awful fields and stuff. Tessy I am absolutely sure, will be a FAB mum, and will teach you a lot. I am sure much of it is common sense, advice from the vet, getting hold of books, and don't forget the best resource EVER - on here !!

So looking forward to having a HHO tess baby - stay calm, and let's see what the vet says in the morning


----------



## Marydoll (27 March 2013)

Theres nothing like wandering down the field and seeing the sight of tiny hooves and legs making an appearance to give that OMG moment  when my friends mare was in foal i was there and when the foal made an appearance and needed a wee bit of help to get the foal home, the mare took off like a shot to the other side of the field the second baby was born and turned and stared, before coming back to see her baby lol


----------



## Gloi (27 March 2013)

When I was about 13 I had my pony at a stables and a friend had hers there too. Her parents had bought hers from a dealer a few months before. One day I was riding with her and she was complaining her pony was being a bit slow and when we went to a field where there were some jumps she wasn't jumping as well as normal. 
The next morning I went down and a little kid ran up to me shouting 'Sally's foaled' I said 'where's she fallen?' The kid said 'in her stable come and see!' 
I went to see and she'd had a bay colt that nobody had realised she was having. In fact she'd been on a diet because she was getting fat!
When my friend arrive she was absolutely amazed. They kept the foal and it made a really nice horse in the end.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 March 2013)

Foals = the perfect timewasters  You spend HOURS just watching them! 

If she has had foals before then she will probably foal easy enough herself. Is there anyway you can put a webcam in her box so you can watch her remotely rather getting freezing cold and disturbing her all night every night until she pops?

Mares normally wax up a day or two before foaling although not all wax at all. I have a mare who, ever time she has a foal, leaves bagging up later and later and she didn't wax up for the last 2 so it's not always textbook.

Good luck with the vet tomorrow! Hopefuly they will be able to give you a timescale!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (27 March 2013)

Not near me, but shout when u need me! I was in your situation this time last year and had a sharp learning curve. Its great though and a real chance of a lifetime. My mum was very dubious when we found out but fell in love with foalie as soon as she saw him!


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			OOOOOOOOOOO how exciting !!!!  I saw that photo too and did wonder - well spotted Billie ! 

The bottom line is that these cobs drop foals all the time without any help, and in the most awful fields and stuff. Tessy I am absolutely sure, will be a FAB mum, and will teach you a lot. I am sure much of it is common sense, advice from the vet, getting hold of books, and don't forget the best resource EVER - on here !!

So looking forward to having a HHO tess baby - stay calm, and let's see what the vet says in the morning 

Click to expand...

Stay calm ? my head is spinning 
Oh i will be on here a lot more im afraid 



Marydoll said:



			Theres nothing like wandering down the field and seeing the sight of tiny hooves and legs making an appearance to give that OMG moment  when my friends mare was in foal i was there and when the foal made an appearance and needed a wee bit of help to get the foal home, the mare took off like a shot to the other side of the field the second baby was born and turned and stared, before coming back to see her baby lol
		
Click to expand...


Bloomin heck' I would probably faint


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

EKW said:



			Foals = the perfect timewasters  You spend HOURS just watching them! 

If she has had foals before then she will probably foal easy enough herself. Is there anyway you can put a webcam in her box so you can watch her remotely rather getting freezing cold and disturbing her all night every night until she pops?

Mares normally wax up a day or two before foaling although not all wax at all. I have a mare who, ever time she has a foal, leaves bagging up later and later and she didn't wax up for the last 2 so it's not always textbook.

Good luck with the vet tomorrow! Hopefuly they will be able to give you a timescale!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice  sadly i do not think we can  will be up at stupid o'clock   I wont find out the vet news till gone 3pm i think depending on how long my coursework exam takes ... in an exam during such a exciting/nerve wracking time 



Barney&Buzz said:



			Not near me, but shout when u need me! I was in your situation this time last year and had a sharp learning curve. Its great though and a real chance of a lifetime. My mum was very dubious when we found out but fell in love with foalie as soon as she saw him!
		
Click to expand...


Oh that's fantastic to hear will be nice to talk to someone who has been through the same thing, im sure she will come round just panicking i think


----------



## freckles22uk (27 March 2013)

I also think you will be hearing the patter of little hooves... 

good luck


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

freckles22uk said:



			I also think you will be hearing the patter of little hooves... 

good luck 

Click to expand...

 well i think it's clear what's going to happen  just shoved my laptop under mums nose who quickly went into the kitchen for a bottle of red wine


----------



## indie999 (27 March 2013)

The two pictures and the teats I am no animal expert but that looks pretty suspect to being pregnant!!??!! Well I hope thats what it is as I am too now an auntie in waiting in the queue and yes a BOGOF will be wonderful. I am excited for you all and I dont even know you.

Am sure you will get some great help and keep fingers crossed for your vets diagnosis tomorrow. Just in time for Easter weekend.Good luck hope its good news. What a lovely horse she is and it would be good if you could find out who the dad is!! Could be a shetland? Theres a thought!


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

indie999 said:



			The two pictures and the teats I am no animal expert but that looks pretty suspect to being pregnant!!??!! Well I hope thats what it is as I am too now an auntie in waiting in the queue and yes a BOGOF will be wonderful. I am excited for you all and I dont even know you.

Am sure you will get some great help and keep fingers crossed for your vets diagnosis tomorrow. Just in time for Easter weekend.Good luck hope its good news. What a lovely horse she is and it would be good if you could find out who the dad is!! Could be a shetland? Theres a thought!
		
Click to expand...

 I am warming to the idea of a foal slightly... UNTIL you put the idea of a shetlnd in my head .... no way to find out who dad is as old owner is dodgy and refusing any form of contact :/


----------



## amandap (27 March 2013)

Take up the offer of Janet Lorch's book.  You do need to be aware of signs and signs of potential problems as well. Good luck. x


----------



## zigzag (27 March 2013)

The pic of her ridden she def looks in foal, plus the udders 

We had a sec A mare that we suspected was in foal, got the vet out who said don't be silly she is just fat... Rang him 3 weeks later to to tell him the "fat" was running around on 4 legs


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

amandap said:



			Take up the offer of Janet Lorch's book.  You do need to be aware of signs and signs of potential problems as well. Good luck. x
		
Click to expand...

I shall do   so much to learn ontop of a-levels  thank you lovely x



zigzag said:



			The pic of her ridden she def looks in foal, plus the udders 

We had a sec A mare that we suspected was in foal, got the vet out who said don't be silly she is just fat... Rang him 3 weeks later to to tell him the "fat" was running around on 4 legs 

Click to expand...

Fantastic  well i hope tomorrow we will have a clear yes or no


----------



## Shysmum (27 March 2013)

Oo she could have got in with a Grade A showjumper - or a top racer - or ANYTHING, but most of all I hope another coblet was involved - this is so exciting


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Oo she could have got in with a Grade A showjumper - or a top racer - or ANYTHING, but most of all I hope another coblet was involved - this is so exciting 

Click to expand...

Well fingers crossed and i have everything crossed  there was only cobs at the yard she owned, and a shire  but then there may have been others round the back of different breeds 

Stop it you, i'm actually starting to get excited


----------



## patchypony (27 March 2013)

Ah how exciting! Got my fingers crossed for a HHO BOGOF baby foalie!  babys going to be gorgeous if her mum is anything to go by


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

patchypony said:



			Ah how exciting! Got my fingers crossed for a HHO BOGOF baby foalie!  babys going to be gorgeous if her mum is anything to go by 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  I hope it picks up on her lovely personality too !


----------



## Shysmum (27 March 2013)

It meant the world to me getting Shy as a two year old, and having seen him grow up it has been amazing - but from Day One... fantastic opportunity.


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Yup, that's the one that got me thinking  If anyone asked me if I thought she was in foal, from that pic, I would say yes.
		
Click to expand...

Id say yes... and from that photo, what a lovely mummy she will make.


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			It meant the world to me getting Shy as a two year old, and having seen him grow up it has been amazing - but from Day One... fantastic opportunity. 

Click to expand...

Oh i know just depressed as summer full of riding and shows was keeping me going through winter and that's that out of the window


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Id say yes... and from that photo, what a lovely mummy she will make. 

Click to expand...

If the vet says no i shall have to bring this up  Thank you i hope at least the foal will develop her calm and lovely personality help it along in life


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			If the vet says no i shall have to bring this up  Thank you i hope at least the foal will develop her calm and lovely personality help it along in life 

Click to expand...

I think once you have the vet out and confirm it, yes you will still worry, yes you will still stress, but I think you will start to relax down a bit... I mean Mummy doesn't seem to be stressing does she?  Take your cue from her x  Scrub the box, bed it down, bring her in and take the rug off, perhaps if looking at feed, err towards a youngstock/M&F balancer to get what she needs into her without weight gain, or chaff and a supplement.  

KEEP CALM & PLAN FOR FOALEY


----------



## indie999 (27 March 2013)

I am sure the father will be a most handsome fella. I think this could be very exciting. Fingers crossed for the vets decision.


----------



## mulledwhine (27 March 2013)

Just think ehhhh , good luck how scary but sooo exciting


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I think once you have the vet out and confirm it, yes you will still worry, yes you will still stress, but I think you will start to relax down a bit... I mean Mummy doesn't seem to be stressing does she?  Take your cue from her x  Scrub the box, bed it down, bring her in and take the rug off, perhaps if looking at feed, err towards a youngstock/M&F balancer to get what she needs into her without weight gain, or chaff and a supplement.  

KEEP CALM & PLAN FOR FOALEY 

Click to expand...

Oh i know  Mum seems to be laughing at us  thank you for the tips i can already tell HHO will become my bible  When should we change feed after birth or start changing nowish ? 

I think hopefully my head will screw on tomorrow and i can start thinking with some kind of brain cells


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 March 2013)

Awwww baby Tess would be gorgeous just like its Mum Im sure  Good luck for tomorrow...!!!!


----------



## kat2290 (27 March 2013)

I have nothing constructive to this...what i do have to say is thus:

Eeeeeeeeeek         How exciting!!!!! I can not wait to see foaly, he/she is going to be so so cute that's for sure!

Good luck with it all, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! X


----------



## Queenbee (27 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Oh i know  Mum seems to be laughing at us  thank you for the tips i can already tell HHO will become my bible  When should we change feed after birth or start changing nowish ? 

I think hopefully my head will screw on tomorrow and i can start thinking with some kind of brain cells 

Click to expand...

I personally would start with a supplement or a balancer now.... if at a later date mommy drops weight from lactating you can start upping the calorific content accordingly.... however, there are far more experienced people on here than me who do this sort of thing for a living... speak to vet and post in breeding... I would


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Awwww baby Tess would be gorgeous just like its Mum Im sure  Good luck for tomorrow...!!!!
		
Click to expand...

 hmm ! it's a scary thought , thank you hun


----------



## Barney&Buzz (27 March 2013)

Will you let us know AS SOON as you know tomorrow please? I'm very excited for you!!


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

kat2290 said:



			I have nothing constructive to this...what i do have to say is thus:

Eeeeeeeeeek         How exciting!!!!! I can not wait to see foaly, he/she is going to be so so cute that's for sure!

Good luck with it all, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! X
		
Click to expand...

 thank you just had a nice bath and spent time thinking about it, yes i will lose a summer of riding but there will be a little life that needs our care 



Queenbee said:



			I personally would start with a supplement or a balancer now.... if at a later date mommy drops weight from lactating you can start upping the calorific content accordingly.... however, there are far more experienced people on here than me who do this sort of thing for a living... speak to vet and post in breeding... I would 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you lovely  will post in there tomorrow after we know for sure 




Barney&Buzz said:



			Will you let us know AS SOON as you know tomorrow please? I'm very excited for you!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will do hun , may not be till 6pmish though depending on if i can get onto the internet during school after coursework


----------



## Natz88 (27 March 2013)

Oh how exciting, can't to find out. God know show you best be feeling


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Natz88 said:



			Oh how exciting, can't to find out. God know show you best be feeling 

Click to expand...

I am sure i will agree soon  At the moment my head feels like it's off in it own orbit and i will wake up soon to real life where my cob isn't up the duff


----------



## Fools Motto (27 March 2013)

A mare at the stud has boobies like Tessy, and her due date is 2 half weeks away... if that helps!

I bet a cute fluffy splodgy coblet, and I'm going to put my head out and say a pretty version as opposed to a hansom one too.... just to add to the excitement! 

Good luck, everything will work out fine!


----------



## Buds_mum (27 March 2013)

Ooo fools motto good game 

I'm going... Piebald fluffy colt. Nice facial markings, to make 15hh  

Perfect second horse for you tb


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			A mare at the stud has boobies like Tessy, and her due date is 2 half weeks away... if that helps!

I bet a cute fluffy splodgy coblet, and I'm going to put my head out and say a pretty version as opposed to a hansom one too.... just to add to the excitement! 

Good luck, everything will work out fine!
		
Click to expand...

Told mum this and she said " would be more helpful if you knew of a magical cure to change her into a gelding"  but no, thank you any ideas are important at this stage as i don't have a bloomin clue 

 So the first bet is a splodgy she ? 

I have already came up with  colts name... Albert...Bertie for short  oh i am bad


----------



## tessybear (27 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Ooo fools motto good game 

I'm going... Piebald fluffy colt. Nice facial markings, to make 15hh  

Perfect second horse for you tb 

Click to expand...

Right that's it im going to make a list and work out some form of prize for whoever is right


----------



## Natch (27 March 2013)

I think it's going to be a black hairy thing


----------



## Dizzydancer (27 March 2013)

Oh exciting- i think it will be a foal with 4 legs and a tail- bet Im not wrong!


----------



## 3Beasties (27 March 2013)

How exciting!!

Piebald cob type colt, with more black then white


----------



## mynutmeg (27 March 2013)

Feed wise I get her onto a stud balancer - given how late in the pregnancy she is (going from udders and butt) she'll need the extra protein over what you would get in a vit & min supplement but being cob type she won't need the starch and calories in a stud mix (one I looked at had 29% starch ) Just introduce it slowly as I believe they can be more prone to colics in late pregnancy. 
Once foal is here, if we ever get any grass, then being native she is unlikely to need a mix type of feed and will be able to continue on a balancer. My cob is in foal and my plan if she needs extra calories for feeding the foal once it's here is to add in micronised linseed to the balancer rather than a stud mix because of the starch content. Make sure she has ad-lib hay/haylage from now on as well.

Definately get the books and get reading (you'll be able to skip 1/4 - 1/2 at the start of the books as they go on about picking stallion and getting mare in foal etc)

Good luck


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

D-day everyone ! Keep your fingers and toes crossed foal is healthy if in foal ! I will update when I can


----------



## Irishbabygirl (28 March 2013)

Haven't commented yet but have read, best of luck whatever the outcome and what will be will be - fate and all that, etc etc! 
What time is the vet coming?


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

9am but I'm at school in an exam coursework thing so won't find out till gone 3ish and then its if I
Can get on a computer


----------



## Gloi (28 March 2013)

I'll say a filly the same colour as her mum.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (28 March 2013)

Today is going to be a very long day for you!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Oh I know and I have to do well in this coursework   z


----------



## weesophz (28 March 2013)

good lucky tessybear!


----------



## ibot (28 March 2013)

I wish you good luck today fingers crossed you get the answer you are looking for. I do agree with the rest of the guys she deffo looks preggers bless her
x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 March 2013)

Luck TB hope either way everyone is healthy and happy. If there is a foal I'm sure it will be as nice as Mum  x


----------



## rainer (28 March 2013)

Good luck tb and good luck with ur exam  can't wait 4 news! X


----------



## Cheiro1 (28 March 2013)

Good luck today - in both respects


----------



## patchypony (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Thank you lovely  I hope it picks up on her lovely personality too !
		
Click to expand...


Good luck with your exam as well!  Fingers crossed for a fluffly baby coblet!


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 March 2013)

Good luck for your exam and the vet! xx


----------



## Natch (28 March 2013)

((((Concentrate on exam and coursework stuff vibes))))


----------



## Tormenta (28 March 2013)

Best of luck!


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

Whooooohoooo - good luck for today !  And with the coursework. 

I think a lot of us will be disappointed if there is no Baby tess now x


----------



## Tnavas (28 March 2013)

Will be eagerly awaiting the email notification from HH

Advertise foal for sale at weaning once around three weeks old - take a good photo at 3 weeks they are supposed to look very much like their adult self at that point.


----------



## Wagtail (28 March 2013)

I would say from those photographs that she is definitely in foal, but I think she has a few weeks to go yet.

Good luck!


----------



## Jenna1406 (28 March 2013)

This is very exciting.

Good luck


----------



## amandal (28 March 2013)

Can't wait to find out  x


----------



## LovesCobs (28 March 2013)

good luck today with everything


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

good luck!


----------



## TakeAChance (28 March 2013)

Jusr read this whole thread and feeling quite excited! Good luck for today op, I know I for one will be logging back on later for an update!


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (28 March 2013)

Wish you all the best in the exciting/nervy times  x


----------



## samisheen (28 March 2013)

good luck


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 March 2013)

Cant wait for an update.....fingers crossed for a HHO foalie


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

The suspense is killing me 

Op update us!!! My nerves can't take it anymore!


----------



## catdragon (28 March 2013)

FOUR hours and counting...

Good luck OP


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

come on OP


----------



## Sprocket123 (28 March 2013)

Ive been following this! Op.....need to know now please


----------



## OldNag (28 March 2013)

I have no fingernails left .... Do we start knitting or not?


----------



## Emma86 (28 March 2013)

SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!!!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

At lunch now no up-date as of yet  Vet had an emergancy so we have been put back and is coming at 1 


My head isn't in gear today so nervous/excited


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 March 2013)

Eek!!!!

Can't wait


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			Eek!!!!

Can't wait

Click to expand...

 Told mum you lot are more excited than us  will need to get an action plan together if she is


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

Awww c'mon vet!!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Awww c'mon vet!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Indeedy


----------



## GrumpyHero (28 March 2013)

hurry up vet ive been stalking this thread!


----------



## Dizzydancer (28 March 2013)

C'mon vet- we need to know suspense is killing me!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

jess_ said:



			hurry up vet ive been stalking this thread!
		
Click to expand...

 I promise to update as soon as i know


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			C'mon vet- we need to know suspense is killing me!

Click to expand...

same here


----------



## *hic* (28 March 2013)

ARRGGGHHH I thought you'd posted because you knew!
*disappointment*


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			ARRGGGHHH I thought you'd posted because you knew!
*disappointment*
		
Click to expand...

sorry  i will stop posting now


----------



## Crazycob06 (28 March 2013)

I knownext to nothing but I would say that looks like a little ones on its way! I will be watching to see your update! So exciting! Good luck with everything!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Crazycob06 said:



			I knownext to nothing but I would say that looks like a little ones on its way! I will be watching to see your update! So exciting! Good luck with everything!
		
Click to expand...

I think i know what the vet will say if im honest  Thank you


----------



## SecondLifeOnHere (28 March 2013)

Gosh, Im actiually nervous, been checking this thread all morning, and I really shouldn't coz I'm at work!!!!


----------



## SecondLifeOnHere (28 March 2013)

Actually*


----------



## Ahrena (28 March 2013)

Another one who thinks foal! 

Ooh I'm so excited!


----------



## rainer (28 March 2013)

soooooo exciting!!!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

SecondLifeOnHere said:



			Gosh, Im actiually nervous, been checking this thread all morning, and I really shouldn't coz I'm at work!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's comforting to know i am not the only one on the edge of their seat



Ahrena said:



			Another one who thinks foal! 

Ooh I'm so excited!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  I think she is too ! 



rainer said:



			soooooo exciting!!! 

Click to expand...

And scary, im pooing myself now


----------



## kat2290 (28 March 2013)

Come on come on come onnnnn! Doesn't the vet realise we're all dying with excitement?!! How inconsiderate!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Come on come on come onnnnn! Doesn't the vet realise we're all dying with excitement?!! How inconsiderate! 

Click to expand...

I blame that sheep this morning struggling with giving birth  how inconsiderate


----------



## Jools2345 (28 March 2013)

every time you post i think it will be yey or nay


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Jools2345 said:



			every time you post i think it will be yey or nay
		
Click to expand...

sorry  im refreshing my e-mails and on the edge of my chair, i will stop no more psots till the news now


----------



## rainer (28 March 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Come on come on come onnnnn! Doesn't the vet realise we're all dying with excitement?!! How inconsiderate! 

Click to expand...

totally agree!


----------



## angellauren (28 March 2013)

Good luck tessybear, enjoyed reading this thread! 

So excited for you x


----------



## neddynesbitt (28 March 2013)

Fingers crossed you will have an answer very soon


----------



## LittleMonster (28 March 2013)

Saw this yesterday and came back to see the result!

I'm excited for you! the pictures look like she is preggers to me but im not a vet  

Can you not use a human pregnacy test to see?  (sorry if i sound stupid!)


----------



## horseluver4eva (28 March 2013)

Aww by them pics she does look like shes in foal! Really excited for you! Hope the vets visit goes well


----------



## SecondLifeOnHere (28 March 2013)

AAARRRGGGHHHH come on vet!!! HHO will keel at this rate! (we all want a foal!)


----------



## mynutmeg (28 March 2013)

LittleBecky said:



			Can you not use a human pregnacy test to see?  (sorry if i sound stupid!)
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not - it's a different hormone alhtough you can get pee tests for horses but would take a while to come and are specific to the length of gestation


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

First thing I've looked at since I came home a minute ago !! COME ON VET !


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 March 2013)

I am that nervous and excited for you I am nesting!

I cant go to the yard until I know now!


----------



## Bertolie (28 March 2013)

Have been following this thread but not posted before.

C'mon vet....the suspense is killing me!


----------



## *hic* (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



sorry  i will stop posting now 

Click to expand...

Nooooooo don't stop posting, keep hitting the refresh button on your emails!


----------



## slumdog (28 March 2013)

Also following the thread! C'mon vet! Be so much easier if you could pop to the shop for a clearblue lol!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 March 2013)

I think I've lost a few pounds by waiting today!!!!


----------



## noodle_ (28 March 2013)

come onnnnnnnn


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

This Tessy baby is going to have a huge following of aunties if she's in there


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

My legg is jiggling up and down, my hands are twitching and im boiling hot  might pass out soon if i don't find out....

P.s sorry to those who thinks this is the update post


----------



## Jenna1406 (28 March 2013)

If we are all excited for you, god knows how you are feeling lol


----------



## lea840 (28 March 2013)

In suspenders here lol Come Onnnnnnnnn


----------



## *hic* (28 March 2013)

Have you seen how many views there are on this?


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

ARRRGH I THINK I AM GOING TO POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coblover63 (28 March 2013)

lol  This thread really reminds me of Kimberleigh's last July when she tentatively asked whether we thought her mare might be in foal.  6 days later her BOGOF appeared!!!


----------



## Jenna1406 (28 March 2013)

jemima*askin said:



			Have you seen how many views there are on this?  

Click to expand...

I was just looking at the views................everyone is in suspence lol


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Jenna1406 said:



			I was just looking at the views................everyone is in suspence lol
		
Click to expand...

If i do not recieve an e-mail in the next 15 minutes i will be going to ring my mum and find out cannot wait much longer


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			If i do not recieve an e-mail in the next 15 minutes i will be going to ring my mum and find out cannot wait much longer 

Click to expand...

NOOO!!!

Ring her now before I have to go back to the yard


----------



## singing dawg (28 March 2013)

d'oh i have to go out right now.....

howd i get this on my phone?


----------



## Kitty B (28 March 2013)

I've been watching this thread since yesterday, and when I got home from the shops this morning, looking for an update was the first thing I did when I turned the computer on.  I think it is the suspense that keeps pulling me back in. It really is all very exciting! If I were in this situation, I think I would be back and forth between excited and hopeful, and kind of uncertain, but in the end I reckon excited would win out. It is a heck of a learning curve ball to get thrown at you if she is pregnant, but it looks like you'll have a ton of support behind you around here.


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

OOOOOOOO ring her now - saw you'd posted and my heart started thumping !!


----------



## Jenna1406 (28 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			NOOO!!!

Ring her now before I have to go back to the yard 

Click to expand...

Second this lol


----------



## lcharles (28 March 2013)

Why havent you rang anyway? Emails are pants!! Hurry up!! x


----------



## lea840 (28 March 2013)

You're gonna have to install a live feed cam in the stable if she is expecting... we'll all be up 24hrs waiting for the birth


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			OOOOOOOO ring her now - saw you'd posted and my heart started thumping !!
		
Click to expand...

fine ...  be back in 10 to update unless it takes longer than i will have to update in my next lesson


----------



## noodle_ (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			fine ...  be back in 10 to update unless it takes longer than i will have to update in my next lesson 

Click to expand...

dont you dare!!!!  ring the vets please were dying here!!!!


----------



## lcharles (28 March 2013)

I dont think she'll be pregnant, everytime i get excited it always goes wrong so I'm saying shes not :O( x


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Rang mum... 3 times... 3 times there was no answer  so either vet was late and they are out there now, or she is mucking out the dam stable


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jenna1406 (28 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Click to expand...

^^^^


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Click to expand...

I did the same pirate like nosie after hearing the BT answer phone voice for the 3rd time


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Rang mum... 3 times... 3 times there was no answer  so either vet was late and they are out there now, or she is mucking out the dam stable 

Click to expand...

Does she not know hundereds of mad horsey women are hovering over their computers in stinking yard coats and boots ready to go but unable to tear themselves away untill we've heard the news!!!!


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 March 2013)

Oh my god!!!!!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Lesson change over now ! but will keep my e-mails up and try and update when the teacher isn't looking


----------



## freckles22uk (28 March 2013)

tum te tum............  tell your mum, even people in Spain are waiting for the news.


----------



## Natch (28 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			ARRRGH I THINK I AM GOING TO POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you the pregnant mare?!  

*whispers*... perhaps mum isn't answering because Tess is giving birth as we type...


Sorry


----------



## Queenbee (28 March 2013)

Tessybear

We do not like your mum... Or your vet.


Replace them both for more reliable ones.


----------



## rainer (28 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Does she not know hundereds of mad horsey women are hovering over their computers in stinking yard coats and boots ready to go but unable to tear themselves away untill we've heard the news!!!! 

Click to expand...

this    only not wearing yard coats lol


----------



## lcharles (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Lesson change over now ! but will keep my e-mails up and try and update when the teacher isn't looking 

Click to expand...

Havent you broken up for easter yet? x Just phone the vet yourself, this is too stressful! x


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

lcharles said:



			Havent you broken up for easter yet? x Just phone the vet yourself, this is too stressful! x
		
Click to expand...

No our term time is different we have 8 weeks on then 2 off, and only 2 days off for easter , I would be i am in a lesson


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

Give me your vets phone number!!!!!!! 

''hello there I am ringing on behalf of the horse and hound forum, we want to know if Tess is indeed up the duff?''


----------



## GrumpyHero (28 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Give me your vets phone number!!!!!!! 

''hello there I am ringing on behalf of the horse and hound forum, we want to know if Tess is indeed up the duff?''
		
Click to expand...

 please do this! hahaha


----------



## SecondLifeOnHere (28 March 2013)

I finish work soon, and I won't be able to leave until I know, come ONNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

I'm off to the stables soon.....


----------



## LittleMonster (28 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Give me your vets phone number!!!!!!! 

''hello there I am ringing on behalf of the horse and hound forum, we want to know if Tess is indeed up the duff?''
		
Click to expand...

YES!!! We NEEEDDD to know! I'm not one for posting but i really wanna know! a baby Tess will be SOOO cute!!


----------



## Sprocket123 (28 March 2013)

Buds mum- please do that


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

haha if only!!!! 

Off to yard now, bummer. Better be news when I get back !!!!!


----------



## Kayfamily (28 March 2013)

Rarely post but need to know too. Sat in the park while the kids play, I can't push the swings while on here! Come on


----------



## mightymammoth (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			No our term time is different we have 8 weeks on then 2 off, and only 2 days off for easter , I would be i am in a lesson 

Click to expand...

can't you leave class to "go to the toilet" and ring from there?


----------



## Merrymoles (28 March 2013)

Get your mum to join HHO now! Then she can make a grand announcement!


----------



## Fox Spotter (28 March 2013)

i am on edge of my seat with all this drama, its far better than any soap on T.V. Fingers crossed we all find out soon


----------



## GrumpyHero (28 March 2013)

i have done no work since 1pm!!!
if i get sacked its on your head


----------



## Fransurrey (28 March 2013)

Oh FFS! I have to leave work, now and it's an hour to the yard, my phone is too flat for internet and it's another 20 minutes from yard to home AFTER all chores are done!!

Pfffft!


----------



## gadetra (28 March 2013)

Any news? Have become unwittingly drawn into this.
On the practical side, she is a mare who has foaled many times before. She looks in good condition, so I would not add any extra feed other than a stud balancer, as too much food does more damage than a little less in my experience. Keep an eye on her but she should be fine. I wouldn't worry. Get the vet out to spray navel/give copper if needed and check the sac and foal. Keep the mare on the balancer for 3 months then tail off to nothing by 4. The foal might take a creep feed at this stage but giving your mare's breed and type I wouldn't advise it unless it looks poor, give it a small amount up to and on weaning (around 6/7 months old you wean) as they drop a bit then but onwards and upwards from there on in! First trim around 2 months old.
Good luck!


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 March 2013)

I need to go to the yard soon too! I'm sure my pony's hungry belly will understand


----------



## Toffee44 (28 March 2013)

Another that needs to be on yard soon........ She's either in foal or vet is delivering a mini tess I reckon


----------



## Barney&Buzz (28 March 2013)

Can't sit still, Come on Come on Come on, I need to go back the yard and finish off


----------



## mynutmeg (28 March 2013)

arghh what is with vets - don't they understand that owners (and half the country/HHO) are about to burst in anticipation of the news


----------



## mandwhy (28 March 2013)

OMG just caught up reading this whole thing........ If she is not in foal I will eat my hat!! 

I'm going to be a bit disappointed if she isn't now, but I would be absolutely pooing my pants also!


----------



## ribbons (28 March 2013)

Tessybear, you wouldn't be having a bit of fun winding up the HHO lot would you???


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................


----------



## monsterwillow (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................

Click to expand...

yay  hope you are as excited as us lot xx


----------



## Dizzleton (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................

Click to expand...



Congrats!! Many good times ahead!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 March 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

monsterwillow said:



			yay  hope you are as excited as us lot xx
		
Click to expand...


I'm terrified have never delt with a foal do not have a clue where to start and it's still not sunk in 



JennyConnor said:



			Congrats!! May good times ahead!!  

Click to expand...

summer worth of riding gone but im sure i will warm to it soon


----------



## Orls (28 March 2013)

Eek! What an exciting surprise! Can't wait to hear how you get on! And lots of pics too  If baby is anything like mum he/she will be cute as a button!


----------



## Toffee44 (28 March 2013)

Congrats  you know you are secretly happy


----------



## doriangrey (28 March 2013)

Yay!!  What great news - and what a shock for you   An Easter foalie, how lovely, good luck with everything


----------



## YasandCrystal (28 March 2013)

Oh fab - how exciting - all the thrill and fun without the wait


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 March 2013)

Wooooo hoooooo! Happy Easter to you!

That is so exciting!!!!!!!! 

How are you feeling about it now? xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 March 2013)

Woop woop...so excited for you now


----------



## Pippity (28 March 2013)

On the one hand - congrats! I can't wait to see the foalie!

On the other hand - EEK! TWO WEEKS!


----------



## galaxy (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................

Click to expand...

oh my!

Lots of planning to do.  But there are loads of knowledgeable people on here.... an entire Breeding Section!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Feel like crying.. not because I am happy either 

 Feel like such a cow for feeling angry at this but it's not something we ever , ever wanted


----------



## Gloi (28 March 2013)

How exciting!
First job - make sure your fences, field and stable are safe and foal friendly 
When your baby comes you'll feel different.


----------



## GrumpyHero (28 March 2013)

AAAAHHHH congrats!! 
how exciting for you! i'm sure you can get all the advice you need from the HHO breeders 

we will need lots and lots of pictures upon mini t's arrival!


----------



## Merrymoles (28 March 2013)

That is very exciting! She is a lovely mare and I'm sure you'll have a lovely foal. Don't be too worried - most of dealing with foals is common sense and making sure you ask for advice if you need it. Don't be surprised if you find it arrives all by itself in the night - lots of mares wait til it's quiet and dark. Sorry about your summer riding though!


----------



## Hexx (28 March 2013)

Keep your chin up - it's an exciting, but daunting time.  Tessy will do most of the work for you - all you need to do is teach the baby to like hoomans!

I am sure you will get loads of support from here - and speak to the Stud up the road, you will find that most people are really supportive, especially with a surprise foal.

Very excited for you.


----------



## galaxy (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Feel like crying.. not because I am happy either 

 Feel like such a cow for feeling angry at this but it's not something we ever , ever wanted 

Click to expand...

Big hug hon!  Don't worry about feeling that way, I would be exactly the same in your situation.  I'm sure when you see those tiny hooves though your heart will melt x


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

the riding has been keeping me going over winter 

Time to buckle down and start reading foal info  

I'm worried about when it comes to sell if we will be able to is there a market for a young cob who we do not know the sire


----------



## mynutmeg (28 March 2013)

yay, very exciting. Definately get your hands on the books I recommended (they're the best out quite a lot I got) and read lots. 
You need to get your foaling kit together within the next few days and get her box scrubbed out and rebedded as well.

And above all enjoy the experience


----------



## TandD (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Feel like crying.. not because I am happy either 

 Feel like such a cow for feeling angry at this but it's not something we ever , ever wanted 

Click to expand...

firstly! congratulations and dont be upset!
2nd! remember you still have her, yes you will miss 6 months to a year of riding - but it is only that time.
on the other hand you will get a lovely foal, and be doing something that many of us dream about doing, while getting a vast amount of hands on knowledge and experience

once your mares had the foal you will wish for nothing else! i work at a vets and want to take home every foal that comes in - they are so cute and always up for a cuddle!


----------



## Sprocket123 (28 March 2013)

Congrats  i know its a massive shock and unwanted but when little foal arrives your ll be grinning ear to ear, best of luck


----------



## galaxy (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			the riding has been keeping me going over winter 

Time to buckle down and start reading foal info  

I'm worried about when it comes to sell if we will be able to is there a market for a young cob who we do not know the sire 

Click to expand...

Sure he/she will be saleable.  It will be a cute foal!  Can you contact the old owners and ask what stallion Tess was around 11 months ago?


----------



## Polos Mum (28 March 2013)

Congratulations - I totally understand your feelings - interesting thought as to whether everyone buying a mare should have a pregnancy test as standard part of vetting. 

If you really feel out of your depth maybe ask the vet if it's too late to move her to a studd to foal.  Two weeks is still quite a long time and you're vet will know if she's safe to travel at this late stage. 

I've had horses for 25 years, worked on a stud farm on weekends/ evenings for 7 of those and seen plenty of births - but I still wouldn't have one here myself.  A few weeks of livery with experts would be well worth the cash for piece of mind!


----------



## doriangrey (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Feel like crying.. not because I am happy either 

 Feel like such a cow for feeling angry at this but it's not something we ever , ever wanted 

Click to expand...

  Aw, you poor thing, sorry you feel down xx


----------



## GrumpyHero (28 March 2013)

A lot of horses don't have any parantage recorded in their passports, so i wouldn't be worried about selling because you don't know the sire  you will at least have the dam that can be seen by any potential buyers ... anyway you shouldnt be thinking about this yet! its a while off 

best of luck


----------



## Polos Mum (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			I'm worried about when it comes to sell if we will be able to is there a market for a young cob who we do not know the sire 

Click to expand...

By far the majority of people will be looking at how s/he is handled and cared for rather than pedegree.  Leading nicely, groomable, feet trimmed, wormed etc. you'll find them a nice home no problem.

It's the ones that you can't get a headcollar on or touch, who look wormy from over the fence and have random breeding that struggle.


----------



## mandwhy (28 March 2013)

Oh I'm mega excited for you although I know you are so shocked! This is going to be a really, really exciting journey and I'm quite jealous! 

Your foal will be sellable because unlike a lot of others, it will have handling and love and care and life experiences, and I just know you are going to set it up for a lovely life


----------



## Jenna1406 (28 March 2013)

Congrats.............you will warm to the idea as soon as you see the foal


----------



## *hic* (28 March 2013)

I'm sorry it's such a shock

Look, it's happened, she's a lovely girl and she may have a lovely foal, but you don't HAVE to love it. It's changed all your plans and I can understand your feelings of resentment.

There are still plans that you can make. She's been ridden up until recently, in this country we are very precious about our mares but in other places mares are back in work pretty much as soon as foal will reliably jog alongside. I'm not knowledgeable on this but as she has been kept going she's in a better place to start riding sooner than a mare who hasn't been ridden for half a year or more already. Talk to your vet about keeping her in trim after she's foaled and when her tendons and ligaments will have firmed up again from the hormones that soften them during pregnancy/birth.

As for selling, don't panic. Provided you can put some time into getting foal to understand that it likes people you will always be able to sell, you just need to emphasise the mare's lovely calm nature and good attitude.

Don't panic. Take some time to get over the shock and remember, you REALLY don't have to love it. My daughter didn't want to love our mares foal and was quite blunt about it - and she got some flack for it - but actually they do tend to grow on you and the best of it is that baby animals are cute and even if you don't love it someone will fall in love with it very easily.

Good luck for a quiet easy foaling.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 March 2013)

Whoop!!!!
That foalie is going to be so well known!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## kat2290 (28 March 2013)

Ahhhh how exciting! I know you may not be but I am soo happy...sorry that's not much use!

Right, I'll make a deal with you! You keep little foaly for 3-4yrs, bring them on and turn them into a lovely horse...I'll keep going with my riding lessons and by the time she's ready to go, I'll be ready to have my own. Sorted!! Nevermind that I'll have never owned a horse before, let alone a youngster, or that you don't want to keep it for 4 years...these are just technicalities...it will all be fine!! Problem solved  

Seriously though, good luck, we're all rooting for you! X


----------



## Adopter (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Feel like crying.. not because I am happy either 

 Feel like such a cow for feeling angry at this but it's not something we ever , ever wanted 

Click to expand...

It is still a shock for you and all your family.  You still have a lovely mare, we bred from my pony when I was young, she did it all herself and was lovely to watch the way she protected the foal as it grew.

Perhaps you can find someone who would like an excerciser/rider for a horse for the summer so you do not miss out on your riding.

You may also be able to find some in hand classes at shows you go to this summer.


----------



## hobnob (28 March 2013)

Soooo excited for you OP!!!


----------



## D66 (28 March 2013)

Congratultions!  but don't take your eye off your exams.


----------



## rainer (28 March 2013)

Awww wow congrats u will soon warm to the idea of foalie and once he/she is out u will not be able to think of anything else!  
If u did decide to keep foalie in a few years time or so u would have 2 to ride!


----------



## Coblover63 (28 March 2013)

Oh bless you.... you have all the pressure from everyone here to be thrilled with the news and I can tell that it has knocked the wind out of your sails!  Take a breath and give yourself some time to get used to the idea.  I had my first experience of a foal last year and it was great - in hindsight!  At the time I was a nervous wreck!   OK, so you can't ride your mare for a few months but you should make a few £££s selling off her offspring and think of the experience in the meantime....


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 March 2013)

Don't be too upset OP. I know its ruined your summer plans, but think of it as a positive experience. You have plenty more summers to enjoy Tess.

Take a deep breath and look into what you need to do next. 2 weeks isn't very long and I imagine she could foal any day really. 

I don't think you will have any trouble selling her if she is like her mum. Keep smiling and know you have a ton of support and help on here at any time of the day or night xx

EDIT: Just noticed I put sell "her" That's my bet, a filly  xx


----------



## micramadam (28 March 2013)

Congratulations and don't worry, I'm sure everything will work out for the best. As to not being able to ride, of course you will be able to, just not for the first couple of months. We started to ride our mare a couple of months after she foaled and slowly built her fitness up again. In the beginning the foal was held at the side of the arena and halfway through riding was allowed to drink. We even took him to a dressage clinic with mum. He was better behaved then some of the horses being ridden! 
Eventually he was left in the stable alone for short periods which were gradually increased. As long as there was a horse in the box next to him or he could see others, he was calm. We even took him out on small hacks either being led next to mum or tied to mum. Was very good for his education! Was also very very easier to wean. No stress whatsoever on either side. He is 3 this year and uncut and is so laidback and very very good natured. He is no cob or native but a Dutch Warm Blood!
You may be in shock now but just wait till you see foalie for the first time. I bet it will be love at first sight. I hope you also get to see the birth.


----------



## Mariposa (28 March 2013)

Congratulations to the mum to be! 

It must be a huge shock but I am sure once you look into those little gorgeous foal's eyes you will be utterly smitten.


----------



## ImmyS (28 March 2013)

Congratulations! 

Don't worry about missing out on summer riding, there's not going to be a summer at this rate!!!!!


----------



## singing dawg (28 March 2013)

Unless you have to ride out on roads you can still ride her and foaly will love coming along too.


----------



## putasocinit (28 March 2013)

Ideas for names, Jiva nor a colt, means living, signify the resurrection of the lofe of christ being easter time and for a filly Aviva means spring, flowering of buds, it is Hebrew origin.  Lovely news you will cope, give her lots of hay cos she will be anxious when foally comes.


----------



## Natz88 (28 March 2013)

First time I have managed to get on my comptuer today as been so busy & oh my god how exciting although it may not feel like it now


----------



## indie999 (28 March 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			By far the majority of people will be looking at how s/he is handled and cared for rather than pedegree.  Leading nicely, groomable, feet trimmed, wormed etc. you'll find them a nice home no problem.

It's the ones that you can't get a headcollar on or touch, who look wormy from over the fence and have random breeding that struggle.
		
Click to expand...

Ah congratulations I wouldnt have a clue either but I would be most willing to learn and in some ways what a fantastic horse experience! I would not know if to laugh or cry if it was me but make the best of it now. Too late, thats life. 
I agree with all the answers posted etc and I do agree the necessity of knowing a sire is piddly squat to someone like me that would be after something well handled and sane in the brain rather than pedigree. So I wouldnt worry about that, I dont care if they have two heads as long as they are friendly type. You have a lovely cob and they will still be a lovely cob in a few months. Anyway you may decide to keep it. Lots going on so I suppose first thing is to start planning, where! How etc. But mother nature seems to have taken over really. Really sending good vibes and I think its very exciting. Cant wait for the next bit now....x


----------



## mulledwhine (28 March 2013)

Wow, how exciting, it is just like an unexpected human pregnancy, you are in shock, but when baby arrives you will wonder why you were so scared and upset  at least I did.


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

Oh be happy, I know you miss this summer but think of the amazing invaluable experience you will have. And i'm sure Tessy will be a fab mum, two weeks is such a short time though I understand it must be so daunting  

Give her huge hugs!! 

Are you considering the stud for her?

As for selling baby, cross that bridge when you come to it. I'm sure HE  will be a lovely well brought up baby with plenty going for him. so don't worry.

xxxxxx


----------



## Tobiano (28 March 2013)

Oh bless you!  No you dont have to be happy at the news - it is a huge shock and as you say not what you were planning at all.

Maybe a way to look at it is that of all the things that might be 'wrong' with your mare and need the vet to come out this is not the very worst news it could be.

Have you thought maybe about posting on your local horsey facebook group to see if there is anyone on there with experience of breeding horses who would actually come out and visit you and provide a bit of practical advice / support?

If she is insured, might this cover unsuspected pregnancy?  (dont know as never thought about it before).  

Very best wishes to you and Tess, hope in the end everything goes smoothly for you both.


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

WELL DONE TESSY !!! 

It's come as a huge shock to all of us, hasn't it !!  But the least of your worries will be rehoming the foal - with so many HHO aunties gawping at all your updates, and with us all knowing her mum, I think you'd be inundated with offers 

I guess having two is a financial worry too.  But look at it this way - I would give my wisdom teeth (if I had them) for the opportunity to have a foal from Day Zero. I would simply love it, but it won't happen to Shy, pretty sure of that ..

((((((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Fiona_C (28 March 2013)

huge congratulations.  As well as the shock to you, how have your parents taken it?


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................

Click to expand...

Huge congrates


----------



## patchypony (28 March 2013)

Yaaaay! Ah so excited for you  im sure we'll all be here to support you!


----------



## Spring Feather (28 March 2013)

I'm a breeder (I *plan* my breedings) but I would be just as peed off as you are OP if I bought a mare on the understanding she was not pregnant and then months later it turned out that she was.  Being pragmatic about it, there's nothing you can do.  It is what it is but I do understand your shock and upset about this.  First thing I'd be doing is contacting the previous owners and asking them for more information on the colt/stallion that the mare was with.  And if you're in any doubt about being able to sell the foal, just take a look around at what some people are buying!  This type of foal appears to be all the rage in England from what I'm seeing so I don't think you'll have any problems selling.


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

^^^ EXACTLY !!!  I might even take Tessy Baby myself if I get my land as planned - you will have NO trouble with homing, promise you that


----------



## Tnavas (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			I'm terrified have never delt with a foal do not have a clue where to start and it's still not sunk in 
summer worth of riding gone but im sure i will warm to it soon 

Click to expand...

Congratulations sooooooo exciting! 

You will coo a lot - have many cooing visitors and will be a great mum! If you can manage it stay up to watch the birth - It's awesome.

Camera with plenty of batteries and we will be pacing our living rooms for the announcement.

Lots of people ride their mares with a foal at foot - she'll need some time to recover from foaling but after about 6 weeks you can keep on with her schooling work, foal will join in.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (28 March 2013)

Tessy, this will be testing and having another horse around, even though a baby, is still trying. 

You will have much support here and no doubt a home for the baby once that time comes. 

But, don't be surprised if you're bursting into tears of joy when the baby is born. And relief that both are ok. I know the first thing I do is hug my mare and cry like an idiot telling her how wonderful she is. But then you'll get to know the little one. And then little one tests you. Sometimes that little one will make you think you have no business being around horses at all. The first month is tough making sure all is ok. Then summer comes and all is usually pretty wonderful. Come weaning time you might think, thank goodness it's all over. But that baby will be in your heart. You will have given them a good start. 

My last foal was born 3 years ago. I loved each and every moment, but I do not miss it. I can't stand selling because of the above. I worry about when they leave. So between Tessy and next year's Dee baby, I have plenty to look forward too. 

We're all behind you!

Terri (((FF)))


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

I LOVE the fact that this thread about Tess is being followed all over the world - how cool is that ?  Makes me proud to be a HHO member. 

I know we will all help in any way we can. Perhaps ask your parents to have a look at this thread ?  x


----------



## Auslander (28 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I'm a breeder (I *plan* my breedings) but I would be just as peed off as you are OP if I bought a mare on the understanding she was not pregnant and then months later it turned out that she was.  Being pragmatic about it, there's nothing you can do.  It is what it is but I do understand your shock and upset about this.  First thing I'd be doing is contacting the previous owners and asking them for more information on the colt/stallion that the mare was with.  And if you're in any doubt about being able to sell the foal, just take a look around at what some people are buying!  This type of foal appears to be all the rage in England from what I'm seeing so I don't think you'll have any problems selling.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I know everyone is excited, but the OP isn't, and I can see exactly why. I love a foal as much as the next person, but if I bought a horse to ride, and found out it was in foal, I'd be pretty fed up. Without wishing to sound horrible, I'm sure the OP would rather see fewer "congratulations" "So excited for you" et al, and a bit more empathy with the situation she finds herself in It's a bit of a ****** really!


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

Perhaps someone near by might be able to "lend" OP a horse to have fun with ??  One way to help out


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I'm a breeder (I *plan* my breedings) but I would be just as peed off as you are OP if I bought a mare on the understanding she was not pregnant and then months later it turned out that she was.  Being pragmatic about it, there's nothing you can do.  It is what it is but I do understand your shock and upset about this.  First thing I'd be doing is contacting the previous owners and asking them for more information on the colt/stallion that the mare was with.  And if you're in any doubt about being able to sell the foal, just take a look around at what some people are buying!  This type of foal appears to be all the rage in England from what I'm seeing so I don't think you'll have any problems selling.
		
Click to expand...

Indiscriminate breeding really isnt it. Im glad the foal will be born know with your knowledge but someone not so on the ball might not have realised and risked the lifes of both mare and foal.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Hello all i promise i have read every single post and brough an already over emotional abbie to near tears 

Really amazing how supportive you have all been, mum and me have an action plan Vet thinks she will be fine but the stud up the road has offered help during birth if she struggles if the vet cannot get here in time 

Yes i am annoyed, worried and frightened so very scared,  i'm worrying about any problems that may occur to either mummy or Mini T 

Regarding keeping Mini T i'm afraid it is a big no no, dad has confirmed that and whilst willing to help us he doesn't want us keeping it. Fair enough we do not have time for the two 

Went down to Tess gave her a cuddle and talked to her for a bit, she yanwed and rolled her eyes a lot clearly a pro at this stuff 

This place will be my bible for the next few weeks and thank you to everyone offering advice and help I NEED IT !! 

warming slightly to the idea of a little one, i want to make sure they have the best start in life so even though it was an unwanted little un' they will hopefully have a very bright future ahead of them 

thank you all once again 
xx


----------



## zigzag (28 March 2013)

Bagsy first dibs on foal at weaning


----------



## Megibo (28 March 2013)

Shame you can't keep foalie there are so many in the market going for pennies but how exciting for you, look forward to baby pics


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

zigzag said:



			Bagsy first dibs on foal at weaning 

Click to expand...

If i am being totally honest i would love for it to go to someone i *know* or can keep in touch with so you lot are more than welcome   those crucial breaking in years shape a horse for life i would hate for it to go to a wrong home


----------



## Fools Motto (28 March 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			A mare at the stud has boobies like Tessy, and her due date is 2 half weeks away... if that helps!



Good luck, everything will work out fine!
		
Click to expand...




tessybear said:



			dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................

Click to expand...


Although news you didn't really want, I'm glad I was right.  We're all behind you, and will always help in any way. You will end up enjoying it, but it is daunting whether or not any foaling was planned.  Chin up, deep breaths. Have hugs, you will look back at this in a few months and cry with laughter! x


----------



## ibot (28 March 2013)

I am not sure what to say i am sure you will do the best with all that you can and when you are unsure you have all of us to ask. 
I think its great even if slightly unplanned but at least you are an owner that cares a great deal for her horse and that is lovely to hear.

Good luck
xx


----------



## Nicnac (28 March 2013)

Devastated for you 

Sorry it's not the news you wanted and hope it doesn't scupper your plans too much.  Nothing you can do about it so make the most of an unplanned situation.  

On the plus side, 

- you are not dealing with a maiden mare so she'll know what to do, even if you are wobbling; 
- you will be off school when foal arrives so have some time to work with him/her; 
- ShysMum will nab foal off you as soon as it's weaned; 
- it's an amazing experience.

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Barney&Buzz (28 March 2013)

Awesome, please dont bank on it being exactly 2 weeks though. I am available at all times, I shall PM you my number as I know exactly how you feel. You many not be able to spend the summer riding but you will have a foal to bond with and play with. They are the biggest time waseter's ever and the feeling you get when the greet you the first time is unexplaneadly!!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			Although news you didn't really want, I'm glad I was right.  We're all behind you, and will always help in any way. You will end up enjoying it, but it is daunting whether or not any foaling was planned.  Chin up, deep breaths. Have hugs, you will look back at this in a few months and cry with laughter! x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you it really means a lot to have such lovely, knowledgable people behind us !  Oh i know i will i'm getting myself in a right old tizz



ibot said:



			I am not sure what to say i am sure you will do the best with all that you can and when you are unsure you have all of us to ask. 
I think its great even if slightly unplanned but at least you are an owner that cares a great deal for her horse and that is lovely to hear.

Good luck
xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  Oh foal wasn't planned but will be cared for and we will always to what is best for both of them  


*AND *
friend just said i can ride her little 4yr old Cobby over summer


----------



## Queenbee (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................

Click to expand...


Does a dance around the living room  yay OP   congratulations


----------



## mulledwhine (28 March 2013)

Not ideal and the seller has a lot to answer for 

I completely understand your worry and concern 

You are a sensible person, and I know you will do what is right fir you cx

Good luck, please relax, and have fun xx


----------



## Buds_mum (28 March 2013)

I think the 'aunties' are going to be fighting for this little un at weaning  
*eyes up shysmum*  lol


----------



## soot (28 March 2013)

Best cob I ever fell  dropped out of a 2year7month mare I'd bought for £50 at auction to "save" her. Whoops and Yay and Tears and Sweat and what an amazing bloody little cob I have. Could sell it a million times over!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Does a dance around the living room  yay OP   congratulations

Click to expand...

 hee hee thank you   you lot are changing my mind slightly 



mulledwhine said:



			Not ideal and the seller has a lot to answer for 

I completely understand your worry and concern 

You are a sensible person, and I know you will do what is right fir you cx

Good luck, please relax, and have fun xx
		
Click to expand...

Seller was dodgy, found out after buying her sh has sold a horse on loan before  will not answer phone calls so we are telling ourself the dad was a strapping gpysy cob of 15hh 

Well i have all of you lovely people to beg for help if i get in a tizz


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Barney&Buzz said:



			Awesome, please dont bank on it being exactly 2 weeks though. I am available at all times, I shall PM you my number as I know exactly how you feel. You many not be able to spend the summer riding but you will have a foal to bond with and play with. They are the biggest time waseter's ever and the feeling you get when the greet you the first time is unexplaneadly!!
		
Click to expand...

Well knowing our luck it will be tonight  what i would like to know is should we be waking up every few hours starting now and checking on mummy ?



Buds_mum said:



			I think the 'aunties' are going to be fighting for this little un at weaning  
*eyes up shysmum*  lol
		
Click to expand...

Please do i would love for it to go one of you lot 



soot said:



			Best cob I ever fell  dropped out of a 2year7month mare I'd bought for £50 at auction to "save" her. Whoops and Yay and Tears and Sweat and what an amazing bloody little cob I have. Could sell it a million times over!
		
Click to expand...

Aw lovely to hear a positive story


----------



## Queenbee (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Feel like crying.. not because I am happy either 

 Feel like such a cow for feeling angry at this but it's not something we ever , ever wanted 

Click to expand...

OP, you WILL HAVE YEARS

You can still ride late on in the season

You can show in hand with foaly

Believe me, when it pops out... riding will be the last thing on your mind xx 

Really sorry you didn't want this, but it is what it is, and you must make the most of it.  I loved my girl with all my heart and begrudge every moment I missed riding her, but I would give anything to have her foal now.  ENJOY it, this is a little miracle, storm the ridden classes next year x


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			OP, you WILL HAVE YEARS

You can still ride late on in the season

You can show in hand with foaly

Believe me, when it pops out... riding will be the last thing on your mind xx 

Really sorry you didn't want this, but it is what it is, and you must make the most of it.  I loved my girl with all my heart and begrudge every moment I missed riding her, but I would give anything to have her foal now.  ENJOY it, this is a little miracle, storm the ridden classes next year x
		
Click to expand...

so very true was in panick mode before and must say now my head is clear and i am begining to get broody


----------



## Queenbee (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			so very true was in panick mode before and must sat now my head is clear and i am beginging to get broody 

Click to expand...

Thats what I like to hear   Mini T, T and you are very lucky   Have you contacted previous owner like SF suggested?  Any ideas as to who the daddy is?


----------



## Boxers (28 March 2013)

Well have just read this thread and caught up.

What a surprise for you!  I realise you are not sure whether to be happy or not, but once the foal arrives you will be pleased I think.

And your friend has offered you some riding so that is good.

I know nothing about foaling or foals so wish you all e lick, you have good support on here, with your vet and from the local stud.  Why don't you give them a ring  and see if she can go on foaling livery there .

Good luck!


----------



## weesophz (28 March 2013)

im excited for you tessybear! i know its not what you were hoping for at all but youll soon have a mini tessy running around  who wouldnt want that?!


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

Just a thought op, you can test her milk to check when she looks like shes due to foal. IIRC the test check for the calcium levels. You will need to keep an extra eye on herand ensure you have a foaling kit ready.

Just understand, not everything runs smoothly and if the foal is mispresented...seconds count. You need to be on hand and observing and only interfer if the mare looks like she is struggling.

Also, watch out for a red bag delivery. This is where the placenta as prematurely broken away from the uterine wall. Good luck and ensure in these next few days you read up.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Thats what I like to hear   Mini T, T and you are very lucky   Have you contacted previous owner like SF suggested?  Any ideas as to who the daddy is?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure T will show us the ropes  Yes we have tried she will not answer calls etc, she is dodgy im sure knew Tess was pregnant and thought she would get rid quick



Boxers said:



			Well have just read this thread and caught up.

What a surprise for you!  I realise you are not sure whether to be happy or not, but once the foal arrives you will be pleased I think.

And your friend has offered you some riding so that is good.

I know nothing about foaling or foals so wish you all e lick, you have good support on here, with your vet and from the local stud.  Why don't you give them a ring  and see if she can go on foaling livery there .

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  ! we are keeping her here but the stud has offered to pop round during the birth time and help out if we need anything and offer advice such lovely kind people. 


weesophz said:



			im excited for you tessybear! i know its not what you were hoping for at all but youll soon have a mini tessy running around  who wouldnt want that?!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  i will end up falling in love i know and then getting rid may be tough


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Just a thought op, you can test her milk to check when she looks like shes due to foal. IIRC the test check for the calcium levels. You will need to keep an extra eye on herand ensure you have a foaling kit ready.

Just understand, not everything runs smoothly and if the foal is mispresented...seconds count. You need to be on hand and observing and only interfer if the mare looks like she is struggling.

Also, watch out for a red bag delivery. This is where the placenta as prematurely broken away from the uterine wall. Good luck and ensure in these next few days you read up.
		
Click to expand...

We have been told her teets should extend closer to foaling,  can i be really stupid and ask what a foaling kit is 

When should we start checking on her at night do you think ? and what are the signs of being in labour ?

Vet has told us about red bag delivery


----------



## floradora09 (28 March 2013)

OP have been following this as procrastination from my AS revision. Just wanted to say good luck, and even though you'd been hoping for a summer's riding I think this might just be a little bit more exciting  I've always had geldings but would love the experience of having a foal (not personally, but you know!). You seem to have a wealth of knowledge on here and also with the vets/stud- so am sure everything will go smoothly for you.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

floradora09 said:



			OP have been following this as procrastination from my AS revision. Just wanted to say good luck, and even though you'd been hoping for a summer's riding I think this might just be a little bit more exciting  I've always had geldings but would love the experience of having a foal (not personally, but you know!). You seem to have a wealth of knowledge on here and also with the vets/stud- so am sure everything will go smoothly for you. 

Click to expand...

Tess has bad timing, in 2 weeks time is my driving test... and baby, a-levels roughly 4 weeks away
Blooming horses who would have them 

Oh i am lucky to have people with such knowledge about !


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

The teats should wax up and closer to foaling drip milk.

A foaling kid is items such as gloves, chlorohexidine solution to sanitise the foals ubilical cord area, a stable rubber to rub the foal down and a phone with credit to call the vet. Once the foal is born you will need to tie the bag up onto itself to prevent the mare standing on the bag and tearing it. The mare should pass the placenta up to 90 mins after foaling. If she retians it the vet will need to inject her otherwise you have the risk of infection.

You will also need to lay the bag out and check its all in tact i.e. no parts missing.


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 March 2013)

In your shoes I'd be furious and really disappointed.  However, despite losing the summers riding, you will have a foal to work with, which is perhaps a once in a lifetime experience so once you get over the shock, I'm sure it will be fine. 

I've bought three mares since July last year and if any if them turned out in foal I would be the same as you.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			The teats should wax up and closer to foaling drip milk.

A foaling kid is items such as gloves, chlorohexidine solution to sanitise the foals ubilical cord area, a stable rubber to rub the foal down and a phone with credit to call the vet. Once the foal is born you will need to tie the bag up onto itself to prevent the mare standing on the bag and tearing it. The mare should pass the placenta up to 90 mins after foaling. If she retians it the vet will need to inject her otherwise you have the risk of infection.

You will also need to lay the bag out and check its all in tact i.e. no parts missing.
		
Click to expand...

Bloomin heck now i am worried


----------



## Coblover63 (28 March 2013)

Now you know she's got a bubs in there, take some time to sit quietly and watch her flanks, you may catch it kicking and moving.  I managed to catch my mare's foalie having a kickabout one evening whilst she was noshing on her tea and I put my hand on her side and got booted.  It reduced me to tears... not because it hurt, just because it made it real.  A really special moment.....


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

Spring feather and Equilibrium ireland are fab people to ask questions of. They are very knowledgable and i am sure, have the patience of saints. 

Just read up as much as you can, maybe call the stud and ask their opinion on what you need for foaling etc. Is she out or in at the moment? A 12 x 12 stable is too small for your mare to foal in, she might get stuck in the corner. You need enough room in the stable for the mare to lay flat out and push a foal out so it doesnt hit the wall. You need to be able to get to the foal if needs be.

Also, leave a headcollar on the mare (leather) just in case.


----------



## Queenbee (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			Tess has bad timing, in 2 weeks time is my driving test... and baby, a-levels roughly 4 weeks away
Blooming horses who would have them 

Oh i am lucky to have people with such knowledge about !
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a really useful site:
http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			In your shoes I'd be furious and really disappointed.  However, despite losing the summers riding, you will have a foal to work with, which is perhaps a once in a lifetime experience so once you get over the shock, I'm sure it will be fine. 

I've bought three mares since July last year and if any if them turned out in foal I would be the same as you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Ffion the fact is if we knew she was in foal we would not have bought her  a foal is the last thing we want but perhaps it was luck Tess found us and i think we need to do justice to mini T when born. 

Im over the shock now, just planning ahead to make sure everything is easy for her


----------



## Fransurrey (28 March 2013)

Oh how upsetting and exciting all at the same time. I know absolutely zilch about foaling, so can only wish you luck. It's going to be a busy summer for you! I'll be checking for your posts over the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## Queenbee (28 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			The teats should wax up and closer to foaling drip milk.

A foaling kid is items such as gloves, chlorohexidine solution to sanitise the foals ubilical cord area, a stable rubber to rub the foal down and a phone with credit to call the vet. Once the foal is born you will need to tie the bag up onto itself to prevent the mare standing on the bag and tearing it. The mare should pass the placenta up to 90 mins after foaling. If she retians it the vet will need to inject her otherwise you have the risk of infection.

You will also need to lay the bag out and check its all in tact i.e. no parts missing.
		
Click to expand...


Fantastic tip for tying off the umbilical cord is dental floss (non menthol!)  its completely sterile and easy to use.


----------



## TandD (28 March 2013)

it may be a good idea to get your mare swapped onto straw if she isnt yet on it? it will give her time to be completly comfortable in her stable and she could possibly drop her foal at any time!
make sure its reasonably deep and keep it clean for the birth
after it may be easier to deep litter for a while than have to negotiate for a full muckout round a foal! - they do like to help 

it sounds like tess will be a fantastic mother - and your dad will come round 

edit! - very glad that you also have something to ride over summer!


----------



## OldNag (28 March 2013)

I am sure she will be fine. Must be a heck of a shock for you!   shall look forward to updates


----------



## PolarSkye (28 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Tessy, this will be testing and having another horse around, even though a baby, is still trying. 

You will have much support here and no doubt a home for the baby once that time comes. 

But, don't be surprised if you're bursting into tears of joy when the baby is born. And relief that both are ok. I know the first thing I do is hug my mare and cry like an idiot telling her how wonderful she is. But then you'll get to know the little one. And then little one tests you. Sometimes that little one will make you think you have no business being around horses at all. The first month is tough making sure all is ok. Then summer comes and all is usually pretty wonderful. Come weaning time you might think, thank goodness it's all over. But that baby will be in your heart. You will have given them a good start. 

My last foal was born 3 years ago. I loved each and every moment, but I do not miss it. I can't stand selling because of the above. I worry about when they leave. So between Tessy and next year's Dee baby, I have plenty to look forward too. 

We're all behind you!

Terri (((FF)))
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely post . . . made me grin from ear to ear . . . and I second Terri's sentiments.

P


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Fantastic tip for tying off the umbilical cord is dental floss (non menthol!)  its completely sterile and easy to use.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo thank you that's gone into the foal kit 



TandD said:



			it may be a good idea to get your mare swapped onto straw if she isnt yet on it? it will give her time to be completly comfortable in her stable and she could possibly drop her foal at any time!
make sure its reasonably deep and keep it clean for the birth
after it may be easier to deep litter for a while than have to negotiate for a full muckout round a foal! - they do like to help 

it sounds like tess will be a fantastic mother - and your dad will come round 
edit! - very glad that you also have something to ride over summer!
		
Click to expand...


Yup we are already on straw but will be washing out stable tomorrow ! and re-doing bedding   oh im sure she will be  Dad called me an animal perv for putting pictures of her boobies on here and also said he is looking forwards to see s wobbly foal tearing round the field... perhaps not as angry as made out 



OldNag said:



			I am sure she will be fine. Must be a heck of a shock for you!   shall look forward to updates 

Click to expand...

I'm sure she will be has had many a foal before so should be quite able  , oh it is the short time is a lot to get your head around, i promise i will keep everyone up to date


----------



## mrsbt (28 March 2013)

Having been in your position I know the shock you must be in. Found out my mare was pregnant and 2 weeks later foaly was born. My bogof is now 4 and amazing!
It's a steep learning curve having a foal but I'm so pleased I've done it.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (28 March 2013)

Don't tie off ubi cord!! Should not be necessary. I actually like to keep the connection as long as possible. As in mins. Then clean cotton and pressure is all that's needed. Don't panic. It will stop. Some don't bleed much at all. Once bleeding stopped, use the clorhexidrine. You'll need to do that 3 times a day for the first 3 days. 

Terri


----------



## Polos Mum (28 March 2013)

When I was much younger I worked at a small stud farm in return for cheap livery - so very little real experience.  

Commonly wax will form on the teats - litterally they will look like candles when she gets really close, you may even see some milk (your local stud could well help by having a look if you think she is 'waxed up')

If you intend to try and see her foaling you'll need several people to do a rota, you won't be able to check on her 24/7 for 2 weeks !   Sitting up through the night will be a great time for studying tho as a plus side! 

They often look uncomfy, box walking, laying down then getting up - almost colic symptoms before hand to give you some idea - but if she's had lots before she might not be so bothered. 

They don't always foal at night!  One mare had hers a lunchtime.   

They are sneaky and will wait for you to not be there to drop it!  One had hers while we were all up and the vet was there dealing with another horse which had colic.  Vet just left having settled the colic and I put my head over the door to see two happy faces looking at me!! 

Maybe look into hiring CCTV so you can wake up in the night and flick on the TV but not disturb your sleep too much. 

Perhaps ask your friendly stud if they would lend you useful stuff for a 'kit' - they will have everything to hand and be able to give you advice on what is helpful to have on hand.   

TBH tho either s/he will pop out nicely 5 mins after you've checked on her (90% of the time) or in any other situation just call the vet, not much time to guess or have a go in foalings.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Don't tie off ubi cord!! Should not be necessary. I actually like to keep the connection as long as possible. As in mins. Then clean cotton and pressure is all that's needed. Don't panic. It will stop. Some don't bleed much at all. Once bleeding stopped, use the clorhexidrine. You'll need to do that 3 times a day for the first 3 days. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Oh okay   rightyo will be popping out tomorrow to stock up on foaly stuff


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			When I was much younger I worked at a small stud farm in return for cheap livery - so very little real experience.  

Commonly wax will form on the teats - litterally they will look like candles when she gets really close, you may even see some milk (your local stud could well help by having a look if you think she is 'waxed up')

If you intend to try and see her foaling you'll need several people to do a rota, you won't be able to check on her 24/7 for 2 weeks !   Sitting up through the night will be a great time for studying tho as a plus side! 

They often look uncomfy, box walking, laying down then getting up - almost colic symptoms before hand to give you some idea - but if she's had lots before she might not be so bothered. 

They don't always foal at night!  One mare had hers a lunchtime.   

They are sneaky and will wait for you to not be there to drop it!  One had hers while we were all up and the vet was there dealing with another horse which had colic.  Vet just left having settled the colic and I put my head over the door to see two happy faces looking at me!! 

Maybe look into hiring CCTV so you can wake up in the night and flick on the TV but not disturb your sleep too much. 

Perhaps ask your friendly stud if they would lend you useful stuff for a 'kit' - they will have everything to hand and be able to give you advice on what is helpful to have on hand.   

TBH tho either s/he will pop out nicely 5 mins after you've checked on her (90% of the time) or in any other situation just call the vet, not much time to guess or have a go in foalings.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic advice thank you so much  so shall we start doing night checks from now then?


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Tessy, this will be testing and having another horse around, even though a baby, is still trying. 

You will have much support here and no doubt a home for the baby once that time comes. 

But, don't be surprised if you're bursting into tears of joy when the baby is born. And relief that both are ok. I know the first thing I do is hug my mare and cry like an idiot telling her how wonderful she is. But then you'll get to know the little one. And then little one tests you. Sometimes that little one will make you think you have no business being around horses at all. The first month is tough making sure all is ok. Then summer comes and all is usually pretty wonderful. Come weaning time you might think, thank goodness it's all over. But that baby will be in your heart. You will have given them a good start. 

My last foal was born 3 years ago. I loved each and every moment, but I do not miss it. I can't stand selling because of the above. I worry about when they leave. So between Tessy and next year's Dee baby, I have plenty to look forward too. 

We're all behind you!

Terri (((FF)))
		
Click to expand...

 thank you 



Queenbee said:



			Fantastic tip for tying off the umbilical cord is dental floss (non menthol!)  its completely sterile and easy to use.
		
Click to expand...

Dont tie the cord off!!!



PolarSkye said:



			What a lovely post . . . made me grin from ear to ear . . . and I second Terri's sentiments.

P
		
Click to expand...

agreed 



Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Don't tie off ubi cord!! Should not be necessary. I actually like to keep the connection as long as possible. As in mins. Then clean cotton and pressure is all that's needed. Don't panic. It will stop. Some don't bleed much at all. Once bleeding stopped, use the clorhexidrine. You'll need to do that 3 times a day for the first 3 days. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

^^ agreed  Dont use purple spray/iodine , its too strong and a lot of foals react to it.


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

Abbey (I think that's your name, ??) - DO NOT PANIC !!!  

Take a few days to take in what's happened, and let things sink in. Please remember that millions of horses foal safely on their own, often very late into the night (this is when predators are least likely to be around), with no help, and in not so good conditions.

Do get the gear in, and speak to your vet and get day to day advice. I hope your mum is able to help you prepare. And obviously you are getting lots of advice from here. 

I am sure it will all go well - she's got this far without a hitch. Have trust in Tess . But give yourself a few days to let this settle on your family. It may even be that a local HHO'er can be with you to help - if I was near, I'd be with you like a shot, but would be crying buckets....I have NEVER seen a foalie born.  x


----------



## putasocinit (28 March 2013)

I had heard they dont like to foal in front of people so best not to sit permanently in the box might put her off and cause problems, just keep peeking on her every 30mins, she will be able to do it all herself and the umbilical cord doesnt need our help otherwise what would happen to those born in fields during the night only to be found the next morning by us.

Ensure she delivers the placenta and it is in one piece, and the breeding experts will know doesnt the foal have to be injected with something within the first 24hrs like tetanus or something.  So exciting.


----------



## Delicious_D (28 March 2013)

Can  just add... it will probably be best if you can get her into livery at the stud to foal down, because if csomething goes wrong, it can occur very quickly and you need a lot of hands who are experienced in foaling to help. Or maybe you have a local riding instructor with experience you can ask advise from.

Absolutely no offence to the OP but you need as much experience as possible about you if you have never foaled down before.

P.s. our mare foaled whilst we turned her out to muck out (was on box rest) 

Turned out, went to check 20 mins later a colt on the ground


----------



## Shysmum (28 March 2013)

Guys, I think Abbey needs time to absorb things and get her head round things before taking advice on the cord and stuff - would scare me !!


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Abbey (I think that's your name, ??) - DO NOT PANIC !!!  

Take a few days to take in what's happened, and let things sink in. Please remember that millions of horses foal safely on their own, often very late into the night (this is when predators are least likely to be around), with no help, and in not so good conditions.

Do get the gear in, and speak to your vet and get day to day advice. I hope your mum is able to help you prepare. And obviously you are getting lots of advice from here. 

I am sure it will all go well - she's got this far without a hitch. Have trust in Tess . But give yourself a few days to let this settle on your family. It may even be that a local HHO'er can be with you to help - if I was near, I'd be with you like a shot, but would be crying buckets....I have NEVER seen a foalie born.  x
		
Click to expand...

Well that is what mum said what would she do in the wild , mum is fab calm and cool while i run round like a headless chicken 

You would be more than welcome to  i'm sure it will be an event to remember x



putasocinit said:



			I had heard they dont like to foal in front of people so best not to sit permanently in the box might put her off and cause problems, just keep peeking on her every 30mins, she will be able to do it all herself and the umbilical cord doesnt need our help otherwise what would happen to those born in fields during the night only to be found the next morning by us.

Ensure she delivers the placenta and it is in one piece, and the breeding experts will know doesnt the foal have to be injected with something within the first 24hrs like tetanus or something.  So exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Vet will com next day to inject she said   and we have to put placenta in bag in one piece for vet to inspect she said 



Delicious_D said:



			Can  just add... it will probably be best if you can get her into livery at the stud to foal down, because if csomething goes wrong, it can occur very quickly and you need a lot of hands who are experienced in foaling to help. Or maybe you have a local riding instructor with experience you can ask advise from.

Absolutely no offence to the OP but you need as much experience as possible about you if you have never foaled down before.

P.s. our mare foaled whilst we turned her out to muck out (was on box rest) 

Turned out, went to check 20 mins later a colt on the ground
		
Click to expand...

Vet advised keeping her at home to avoid the stress of being round strange horses and surroundings, but the two women have give us their mobile numbers to ring durin birth they are like 5 mins up the road 

No offence taken lovely to have comments and advice will think about stud though


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Guys, I think Abbey needs time to absorb things and get her head round things before taking advice on the cord and stuff - would scare me !! 

Click to expand...

slightly yes  will be going down to watch for foal bobbing about tomorrow


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 March 2013)

The mare has foaled before. I doubt very much the previous owner was on hand with hot towels, smelling salts and boiling water. It will be fine. As I said before pm AMW for some advice op, no need to get excited, mares have been popping out foals for years. You already have two local breeders to give advice and a hand. It would be utterly stupid to move her anywhere at this stage of the game.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			The mare has foaled before. I doubt very much the previous owner was on hand with hot towels, smelling salts and boiling water. It will be fine. As I said before pm AMW for some advice op, no need to get excited, mares have been popping out foals for years. You already have two local breeders to give advice and a hand. It would be utterly stupid to move her anywhere at this stage of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Vet advised to keep her here and at the moment that is fine and dandy 
Well that's it she has been a gypsy horse a largr amount of her life and doubt they had the vet out etc


----------



## molly7886 (28 March 2013)

I haven't any useful advice for you OP, as I've never been in your shoes and realise it was intially a bit of a downer for you, but you must be chuffed to think your 'baby' already has a huuuuuge fan club! I think Tess has made lots of surrogate 'mummies' very happy. I know I've got quite emotional reading this thread and some of the lovely sentiments & support you've had (I'm blaming my middle age/childless/gelding owning hormones for making me feel this way!!!) Good luck & please please keep us updated (whilst not neglecting your studies of course!)


----------



## tankgirl1 (28 March 2013)

Shysmum said:



			Abbey (I think that's your name, ??) - DO NOT PANIC !!!  

Take a few days to take in what's happened, and let things sink in. Please remember that millions of horses foal safely on their own, often very late into the night (this is when predators are least likely to be around), with no help, and in not so good conditions.

Do get the gear in, and speak to your vet and get day to day advice. I hope your mum is able to help you prepare. And obviously you are getting lots of advice from here. 

I am sure it will all go well - she's got this far without a hitch. Have trust in Tess . But give yourself a few days to let this settle on your family. It may even be that a local HHO'er can be with you to help - if I was near, I'd be with you like a shot, but would be crying buckets....I have NEVER seen a foalie born.  x
		
Click to expand...

Oh OP I have only just found this thread! But I would echo Shysmum - Don't panic! Tess has done this before - she knows what to do 

Glad you have a ponio to ride in the meantime, but like many others I suspect you will be smitten with Mini T when he/she arrives 

I have no practical advice to offer as no foaling experience. Perhaps make sure you have an equine vets on hand for call out? Also I bought my Pa a black and white CCTV thingy a few years ago for £35 odd, so quite affordable.

Good luck with it all, don't forget your exams etc, and pleeeasee keep us all updated  x


----------



## freckles22uk (28 March 2013)

Hope all goes well,   lots of good advise given already, so not much to add...( Ive been midwife to 8 now, and only missed one birth, the first one)  the thing that shocked me was the amount of fluid then the waters break!.. and how fast it the birth can be... mine have took about 10-15 mins..

but its a wonderful thing watching one being born (mine have been between 10pm and 5am) and Ive been in the stable with mine...  just before birth mine have done lots of little poos, started to get hot (but not sweat, just feel clammy) waxed up or dripped milk, and been really restless, pawing the ground, 

good luck 

Cant wait to see photos....


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

freckles22uk said:



			Hope all goes well,   lots of good advise given already, so not much to add...( Ive been midwife to 8 now, and only missed one birth, the first one)  the thing that shocked me was the amount of fluid then the waters break!.. and how fast it the birth can be... mine have took about 10-15 mins..

but its a wonderful thing watching one being born (mine have been between 10pm and 5am) and Ive been in the stable with mine...  just before birth mine have done lots of little poos, started to get hot (but not sweat, just feel clammy) waxed up or dripped milk, and been really restless, pawing the ground, 

good luck 

Cant wait to see photos.... 

Click to expand...

Thank you  Oh we have been warned and asked if squemish by the vet... we own a horse how can we be squemish  

Thank you for the added advice lovely  
Photo overload and a naming thread will be put up 

I like albert/bertie for a colt


----------



## Slightlyconfused (28 March 2013)

I think that's a fab name for a colt.

What about Rissa for a filly? Close to Tessys name.

I always say to my sister give any new thing in life a month to sink in and get into the right routine and you will be fine. 
Xx


----------



## Marydoll (28 March 2013)

Just read your post, congratulations, how exciting, im sure your mare will cope very well as shes foaled before, the mare i had to help was a maiden mare and tbh she did it all herself foaly just needed a wee pull  exciting times ahead


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

slightlyconfused said:



			I think that's a fab name for a colt.

What about Rissa for a filly? Close to Tessys name.

I always say to my sister give any new thing in life a month to sink in and get into the right routine and you will be fine. 
Xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

 Rissa is lovely , hopefully things will get routined, vet loved Tess for a horse who we dont know if she is good with the vets stood very still whilst a lubed up arm was shoved up her bum


----------



## Coblover63 (28 March 2013)

They really do go very jelly like around either side of their tail when they are near. start having a gentle palpate and you'll feel the difference... and lift her tail and have a look at her vulva... that will be amazingly long!  (If she allows you!)


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Coblover63 said:



			They really do go very jelly like around either side of their tail when they are near. start having a gentle palpate and you'll feel the difference... and lift her tail and have a look at her vulva... that will be amazingly long!  (If she allows you!)
		
Click to expand...

Her bum has dropped muscle and gone jellyoish, nut yes her vulva has stretched and dropped, just looking for wax on teets now !


----------



## mynutmeg (28 March 2013)

To start I apologise in advance for the rather long post 



tessybear said:



			Went down to Tess gave her a cuddle and talked to her for a bit, she yanwed and rolled her eyes a lot clearly a pro at this stuff 

Click to expand...

yup she will know what she's on about - it could be worse, she could be a maiden.
Just so you know the stats are something like 90 - 95% of all foalings go without a problem and given she's an experienced broody you're got an excellent chance of a normal foaling.



tessybear said:



			We have been told her teets should extend closer to foaling,  can i be really stupid and ask what a foaling kit is 

When should we start checking on her at night do you think ? and what are the signs of being in labour ?

Vet has told us about red bag delivery 

Click to expand...

Foaling kit is all the items you need on hand for the foaling, there are some items that you have as a 'just in case' and hope not to need but should have - heres my list (may still be added to)
Watch/clock - to time stages because things happen very quickly and if something goes overtime you need the vet
Vetwrap or tail bandage - to get the tail up out the way, not essential but keeps it clean and out the way
Sterile obs gloves/lube - in case you need to provide assistance while waiting for the vet - given you have a helpful stud up the road who are willing to help you may not need these. Personally I hope mine will stay in the pack
Sterile scissors - to cut the amniotic sac away from foals face if you can't tear it
Clean bucket & cloths to wash udders before first drink (reduces infection in foal)
Navel disinfectant - preferably chlorahexadine as iodine can burn the skin
Several clean towels - to dry foal if needed
Zip ties or bailing twine - to tie up the placenta until she passes it, prevents tearing
Ivermectin wormer - worm the mare within 12 hours of birth and really reduces the risk of the foal scouring on the mare's next heat (a common problem)
Black bags - to put the placenta in (keep it for the vet to check it then burn or bury it)
Torch - in case lights fail
Hibiscrub
Feeding bottle and teats - in case anything happens or the foal can't get up to nurse


Her udders should swell even more and the teats will become more proud and she may well develop little wax corks on the end of the teats as she gets closed.

Signs of being in labour - early stage is like mild colic but is easy to miss. Second stage is the waters breaking (can look like a really long pee) and then foal should start to appear. Normal presentation is two feet and a nose, anything else is call the vet time. From waters breaking to a foal out should be no more than 30 minutes and if she's straining for more than 10-15 minutes without anything coming then get the vet. If in doubt in anyway get the vet - foalings happen very quickly and if something goes wrong it goes wrong quickly so you should always get the vet sooner rather than waiting and seeing (same applies to foal once it's here) Once foal is out leave it to lie without breaking the cord. You want the cord to go from red to pale as the blood goes through it and it should be pale before breaking - the foal and mare will do that themselves, you don't need to cut it but treat the cord once it's broken.

A really good thing to investigate is milk testing - you use ph strips and calcium ones (can get from aquatic centre/pool places) to test the milk and (I can't remember the extact value change etc off the top of my head) the values change pretty dramatically within 24-48 hours of the foaling coming.

Also you can get baby moniters with infrared for about £30-40 which are wireless so you can keep an eye on her without disturbing her.

Appologies for the long post and I'm not trying to freak you out or anything, just give you an idea. In all likelihood she'll get on and do everything and not really need any help at all especially as she's done it all before.
The Foaling Primer is excellent for talking you through mal-presentations and how to deal with them so highly recommend that.

Good luck with everything - I fully understand how much of a shock this is for you and how scary it is, My mare is due early May and I'm freaking a bit and I've been planning this for 18 months!!

It will only be 7 months or so until the foal can be weaned and you can get on with things with Tessy, in the meantime you get a foal to play with


----------



## Fjord (28 March 2013)

I've just read the whole thread, I've been nervous, excited and delighted in turns! First off, have a big hug. It's a massive shock and a big change to your plans but you have a gorgeous girl who's going to produce a stunning foal. 

Lots of luck and looking forward to all the updates.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			To start I apologise in advance for the rather long post 



yup she will know what she's on about - it could be worse, she could be a maiden.
Just so you know the stats are something like 90 - 95% of all foalings go without a problem and given she's an experienced broody you're got an excellent chance of a normal foaling.



Foaling kit is all the items you need on hand for the foaling, there are some items that you have as a 'just in case' and hope not to need but should have - heres my list (may still be added to)
Watch/clock - to time stages because things happen very quickly and if something goes overtime you need the vet
Vetwrap or tail bandage - to get the tail up out the way, not essential but keeps it clean and out the way
Sterile obs gloves/lube - in case you need to provide assistance while waiting for the vet - given you have a helpful stud up the road who are willing to help you may not need these. Personally I hope mine will stay in the pack
Sterile scissors - to cut the amniotic sac away from foals face if you can't tear it
Clean bucket & cloths to wash udders before first drink (reduces infection in foal)
Navel disinfectant - preferably chlorahexadine as iodine can burn the skin
Several clean towels - to dry foal if needed
Zip ties or bailing twine - to tie up the placenta until she passes it, prevents tearing
Ivermectin wormer - worm the mare within 12 hours of birth and really reduces the risk of the foal scouring on the mare's next heat (a common problem)
Black bags - to put the placenta in (keep it for the vet to check it then burn or bury it)
Torch - in case lights fail
Hibiscrub
Feeding bottle and teats - in case anything happens or the foal can't get up to nurse


Her udders should swell even more and the teats will become more proud and she may well develop little wax corks on the end of the teats as she gets closed.

Signs of being in labour - early stage is like mild colic but is easy to miss. Second stage is the waters breaking (can look like a really long pee) and then foal should start to appear. Normal presentation is two feet and a nose, anything else is call the vet time. From waters breaking to a foal out should be no more than 30 minutes and if she's straining for more than 10-15 minutes without anything coming then get the vet. If in doubt in anyway get the vet - foalings happen very quickly and if something goes wrong it goes wrong quickly so you should always get the vet sooner rather than waiting and seeing (same applies to foal once it's here) Once foal is out leave it to lie without breaking the cord. You want the cord to go from red to pale as the blood goes through it and it should be pale before breaking - the foal and mare will do that themselves, you don't need to cut it but treat the cord once it's broken.

A really good thing to investigate is milk testing - you use ph strips and calcium ones (can get from aquatic centre/pool places) to test the milk and (I can't remember the extact value change etc off the top of my head) the values change pretty dramatically within 24-48 hours of the foaling coming.

Also you can get baby moniters with infrared for about £30-40 which are wireless so you can keep an eye on her without disturbing her.

Appologies for the long post and I'm not trying to freak you out or anything, just give you an idea. In all likelihood she'll get on and do everything and not really need any help at all especially as she's done it all before.
The Foaling Primer is excellent for talking you through mal-presentations and how to deal with them so highly recommend that.

Good luck with everything - I fully understand how much of a shock this is for you and how scary it is, My mare is due early May and I'm freaking a bit and I've been planning this for 18 months!!

It will only be 7 months or so until the foal can be weaned and you can get on with things with Tessy, in the meantime you get a foal to play with 

Click to expand...


Thank you so so much ! All fab info that i have stored and will revise over the coming days 



Fjord said:



			I've just read the whole thread, I've been nervous, excited and delighted in turns! First off, have a big hug. It's a massive shock and a big change to your plans but you have a gorgeous girl who's going to produce a stunning foal. 

Lots of luck and looking forward to all the updates.  

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely  i will keep everyone updated i promise x


----------



## mynutmeg (28 March 2013)

No probs - my mare is expecting her and my first foal in about 6 weeks or so and I have literally read/absorbed everything I can get my hands on about foals/foaling etc (I'm quite scared about how much is sitting in my head right now and kinda nervous that it is all going to go flying out when she actually goes into labour)

Good luck and enjoy (oo, tip, put your hands on her flank where the hair does that funny change of direction just in front of the back leg, one hand about half way up and one just peeking under her belly and you should feel the foally kicking although it's quite subtle (at least in my mare it is) and you may need to check both sides)


----------



## Spring Feather (28 March 2013)

Oh Tessybear, so much information for you to try to retain lol!  You won't, so when you do come up with specific questions please post in the Breeding section and us down there will all be more than happy to help you  

If you have the girls at the stud just up the road then I'm sure they will be more than happy to give hands on help too once you know she's going to go into labour.  I'm forever being called out by local small breeders to go and assist their foalings and so long as I don't have one of mine about to be due within 12 hours then I'm happy to help.  Most breeders are.  Milk testing is definitely something you want to seriously consider as it saves so much wasted time and sleepless nights.  It's very easy to do and only takes a couple of minutes a day once your mare has properly bagged up.  Distilled water and pool strips (that go down to at least 6.2pH) is all you need and if you know how to read it, it will tell you when your mare is within 24 hours of foaling.  If you are interested in doing this then I can give you the specifics but you only need a teeny bit of milk mixed with water at a ratio of 1cc milk to 6cc distilled water, so it's easy 

I'm sorry once again that you have been put in this position and I think your dad is being very sensible, however your whole family will get caught up in this because it does start to take over your life once foaling is imminent.  Try not to worry about foaling her yourself, and it's highly likely that you will be the only one/s there because once they go into full blown labour, the foal will be out before you know it!  Most foalings go without a hitch, a few foals just need a little twiddle here and there to be in the right position, and although it can be catastrophic if presentation is seriously wrong, this is still a very rare occurrance so try not to worry.  Obviously checking presentation sheets are a very good idea so that you have a plan on how to correct the foal if something is obviously wrong, but don't dwell upon this.

One other thing I always ask my broodmare clients is which one do you want to save if it comes down to it.  In your case I know your answer, same as mine, it will be your mare    Anyway, don't be afraid to visit Breeding and ask as many questions as you like and don't worry if they seem silly to you, we all know your situation and no question you could ask will be thought of as silly to us


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			No probs - my mare is expecting her and my first foal in about 6 weeks or so and I have literally read/absorbed everything I can get my hands on about foals/foaling etc (I'm quite scared about how much is sitting in my head right now and kinda nervous that it is all going to go flying out when she actually goes into labour)

Good luck and enjoy (oo, tip, put your hands on her flank where the hair does that funny change of direction just in front of the back leg, one hand about half way up and one just peeking under her belly and you should feel the foally kicking although it's quite subtle (at least in my mare it is) and you may need to check both sides)
		
Click to expand...

Ah how exciting ! we will have to make a foal box on here  I am sure you and mare will be fab 

Fantastic will try tomorrow when bring her up to groom.


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Oh Tessybear, so much information for you to try to retain lol!  You won't, so when you do come up with specific questions please post in the Breeding section and us down there will all be more than happy to help you  

If you have the girls at the stud just up the road then I'm sure they will be more than happy to give hands on help too once you know she's going to go into labour.  I'm forever being called out by local small breeders to go and assist their foalings and so long as I don't have one of mine about to be due within 12 hours then I'm happy to help.  Most breeders are.  Milk testing is definitely something you want to seriously consider as it saves so much wasted time and sleepless nights.  It's very easy to do and only takes a couple of minutes a day once your mare has properly bagged up.  Distilled water and pool strips (that go down to at least 6.2pH) is all you need and if you know how to read it, it will tell you when your mare is within 24 hours of foaling.  If you are interested in doing this then I can give you the specifics but you only need a teeny bit of milk mixed with water at a ratio of 1cc milk to 6cc distilled water, so it's easy 

I'm sorry once again that you have been put in this position and I think your dad is being very sensible, however your whole family will get caught up in this because it does start to take over your life once foaling is imminent.  Try not to worry about foaling her yourself, and it's highly likely that you will be the only one/s there because once they go into full blown labour, the foal will be out before you know it!  Most foalings go without a hitch, a few foals just need a little twiddle here and there to be in the right position, and although it can be catastrophic if presentation is seriously wrong, this is still a very rare occurrance so try not to worry.  Obviously checking presentation sheets are a very good idea so that you have a plan on how to correct the foal if something is obviously wrong, but don't dwell upon this.

One other thing I always ask my broodmare clients is which one do you want to save if it comes down to it.  In your case I know your answer, same as mine, it will be your mare    Anyway, don't be afraid to visit Breeding and ask as many questions as you like and don't worry if they seem silly to you, we all know your situation and no question you could ask will be thought of as silly to us 

Click to expand...

Eeeek thank you more fantastic info ! will most likely come up with some panicky questions tomorrow but vet said she isn't worried at all as she could tell she had many foals from having her arm up her bum  which would fit with ex owners info


----------



## Spring Feather (28 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			I'm quite scared about how much is sitting in my head right now and kinda nervous that it is all going to go flying out when she actually goes into labour
		
Click to expand...

It won't   If you're unlucky enough to have a difficult birthing then I'll tell you what happened to me the very first time I had to become involved.  I had a million things running through my head, and then I took a deep breath and dug out all the information stored in my mind, and it came naturally to me to do what needed to be done.  Don't ever panic, just breath and concentrate on all you've learned


----------



## Tnavas (28 March 2013)

tessybear said:



*AND *
friend just said i can ride her little 4yr old Cobby over summer 

Click to expand...

This is awesome news - you will still get to ride and play with baby.

There are lots of shows with mare and foal classes and it's such fun taking baby to shows - below is a picture of my mares first foal out at a show at just three weeks old.










and this was his mums boobies two days prior to foaling


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Tnavas said:



			This is awesome news - you will still get to ride and play with baby.

There are lots of shows with mare and foal classes and it's such fun taking baby to shows - below is a picture of my mares first foal out at a show at just three weeks old.






and this was his mums boobies two days prior to foaling





Click to expand...

Ah thats adorable ,than your for the pictures tess is yet to wax up so daily checks are in order


----------



## Spring Feather (28 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			Good luck and enjoy (oo, tip, put your hands on her flank where the hair does that funny change of direction just in front of the back leg, one hand about half way up and one just peeking under her belly and you should feel the foally kicking although it's quite subtle (at least in my mare it is) and you may need to check both sides)
		
Click to expand...

Right here \/  \/ Tessybear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPdgeyFovhA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tessybear (28 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Right here \/  \/ Tessybear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPdgeyFovhA&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

Wow will have a feel tomorrow ! that one looked hyper


----------



## kinnygirl1 (28 March 2013)

just to say massive congrats. Cannot wait to see pics. I think a little coloured filly x x


----------



## Barney&Buzz (28 March 2013)

Please Please will you call a colt Thunder or a Filly Thorn?? My nieces names my foal so I was out voted big time!


----------



## patchypony (28 March 2013)

I have no useful info, never been in your situation, nor do I have any experience of breeding! But always here for support if you need it. Don't think I'm anywhere near you unfortunately  
But I definitely know the stress of looming a levels and exams. Was 2/3 years ago. Bloody stressful!!


----------



## gadetra (29 March 2013)

gadetra said:



			Any news? Have become unwittingly drawn into this.
On the practical side, she is a mare who has foaled many times before. She looks in good condition, so I would not add any extra feed other than a stud balancer, as too much food does more damage than a little less in my experience. Keep an eye on her but she should be fine. I wouldn't worry. Get the vet out to spray navel/give copper if needed and check the sac and foal. Keep the mare on the balancer for 3 months then tail off to nothing by 4. The foal might take a creep feed at this stage but giving your mare's breed and type I wouldn't advise it unless it looks poor, give it a small amount up to and on weaning (around 6/7 months old you wean) as they drop a bit then but onwards and upwards from there on in! First trim around 2 months old.
Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

God my potted advice is looking very inadequate next to the fantasticly detailed and excellent advice on this thread.
I would re-iretate that Tessy appears to be an experienced mother, and her breed probably have the least foaling complication than others. That is not to say nothing could ever go wrong, but I wouldn't unduly worry about you mare.
As another poster said, it is unlikely her previous owners stood by with cctv and a foaling kit.
I would also caution against moving her. The atibodies she has built up in the environment she is in at the moment are what she will pass onto the foal in the forst feeds, the colostrum. These are the foals immune system. Moving her so close to foaling may unsettle her, maybe less than maiden more 'bred' mares but may unsettle her nonetheless. It would also leave her little time to build up antibodies to the environment she finds herself in. 

If I were you I would be mightily widdled off at finding my mare unexpectedly pregnant. I feel your pain. On the plus side the foal has many possible future homes already  and you can restart yours and Tessy's riding careers again in 7 months-something to light up winter evenings! 
LOL at your father thinking your an animal pervert. We will expect to see many more 'topless' pics from now on!


----------



## smellsofhorse (29 March 2013)

tessybear said:



			dad just got back to me... no it's not a troll post 


we are having a foal in 2 weeks .................

Click to expand...

congratulations!


You will be fine!

Of rather Tess will.
She experianced and will show you what to do!

Lots of updates and pictures wanted please!


----------



## Cheiro1 (29 March 2013)

I am late to catch up - but massive congrats and try not to worry toooo much


----------



## mynutmeg (29 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			It won't   If you're unlucky enough to have a difficult birthing then I'll tell you what happened to me the very first time I had to become involved.  I had a million things running through my head, and then I took a deep breath and dug out all the information stored in my mind, and it came naturally to me to do what needed to be done.  Don't ever panic, just breath and concentrate on all you've learned 

Click to expand...

 I know in my head I'll be fine once I'm in doing it but by nature I'm a worrier - luckly my way of coping with worry is to research and plan, a lot (I think I'm driving my family mad with my planning as I literally go into every little detail)



Spring Feather said:



			Right here \/  \/ Tessybear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPdgeyFovhA&feature=youtu.be

Click to expand...

How far along was this mare? and was she a maiden or experienced? That is one energetic foal. My mare is just shy of 10 months and it's still pretty subtle to feel it kicking


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (29 March 2013)

This is going to be a lot to take in. For my very first foal I prepped from conception. I had a foaling kit ready to go about 4 months from foaling. Bought all brand new things! LOL! Read all the books, aka everything that will scare the crap out of you books! I talked to loads of people. This was my mare's first foal too. At 333 days I became suspicious she was very close to foaling but her bag didn't look how I expected and no wax. I was told by experienced people she would not go before day 340 and most likely much later. The camera was due to go in the next day. 

The next morning I walk out to see baby Heidi completely dry and sleeping. I dropped my bucket and ran yelling for my husband. Both mare and foal were perfectly fine thank goodness. I felt like an idiot! I should have sold my shiny new foaling kit! LOL! 

The following year I had the camera up 2 months before the next foal was due. I was staying up most nights a month before. I was driving my poor mare batty with all the checks. At any rate I was ready and on the button to see this one born. After that things were much easier and I lost very little sleep unless I had a maiden foaling. 

The thing about iodine and chlorhexidine is that yes the chlor is less caustic. It's basically hibi scrub or nolvasan in the US. Providine is iodine without the caustic elements. Either is fine. The best thing to do is to ask the stud farm up the road what they use. 

Your mare has been there and done that. She will know exactly what to do and so chances are it will all go very smoothly. I had one birth that needed vet assistance. The filly was upside down and backwards. Vet sorted it quite quickly. The other one I had was a hip lock. My last foal and the only one I was on my own for. I just calmed myself down remembered what all the books had said and boom, one little adjustment and the Cupcake was out like a shot. 

Things will be fine. 

Terri


----------



## LittleMonster (29 March 2013)

Only just seen this!
Congratulations to the pair of you, and im sorry it.has come at an awkward time! 
But from what you have said about.Tess i think she knows what shes doing and would have given you more signs if she needed help,

I think it will be a step back and watching experience (but im not saying that its going to because some times they do) 
Im jealous you have Tess and have a once in a life time experience! 
From.all.the comments i read i think people are here 24/7 to help and give you advise and hey, least you know, better then walking into a stable one day and seeing Tess and a Mini T! 

Good luck! Lile someone said we are rooting (sp) for.you! And dont worry about mini T im sure someone on here will be too overwhelmed by his cutness and cave!!


----------



## Spring Feather (29 March 2013)

mynutmeg said:



			How far along was this mare? and was she a maiden or experienced? That is one energetic foal. My mare is just shy of 10 months and it's still pretty subtle to feel it kicking
		
Click to expand...

She was 10 months.  The video was taken on the 12 April and the foal was born on the 16 May.  He was just as lively when he came out as he was while he was inside!  The video is actually a tame version of what he was like.  I'd been watching him do this for at least 15 mins, and much more lively, before I actually went up to the house to get the video camera, so what you see in that video was just the tail end of some very excitable movements.


----------



## mynutmeg (29 March 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			She was 10 months.  The video was taken on the 12 April and the foal was born on the 16 May.  He was just as lively when he came out as he was while he was inside!  The video is actually a tame version of what he was like.  I'd been watching him do this for at least 15 mins, and much more lively, before I actually went up to the house to get the video camera, so what you see in that video was just the tail end of some very excitable movements.
		
Click to expand...

It's mad how different they are - my mare it's really subtle to feel and you have to watch closly to see (she's same gestation)


----------



## brighteyes (30 March 2013)

I signed up to foal down a BOGOF but the mare was not a maiden mare. For many nights I sat up and watched and to cut a very long story short, she got what looked like crystallised granulated sugar on the end of her teats and the day before she foaled began to drip. The morning she didn't foal overnight, I let her out and turned my back for no longer than 15 minutes... All I did was check (and photograph) the placenta was complete and dip his navel stump with an iodine solution.

He was/is a good strong foal but again, a thoughtless covering and essentially surplus. He was a blinking nuisance once he got to a few weeks old. Very cheeky and mum soon got very fed up of him!

I have millions of pictures.


----------

